#ubuntustudio 2010-11-22
<ventrik> Scott
<ventrik> It was me
<ventrik> ScottL sorry, didn't see that L lol.
<peregrinator_six> Good night virtu. \o/
<virtu> hi
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-23
<virtu> pulseaudio sucks =/
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> whats the issue?
<virtu> my onboard soundcard Realtek SIS 966:
<virtu> without pulseaudio: nice quality sound on playback
<holstein> it happens
<virtu> with pulseaudio: some little clicks and noise
<holstein> better than my via chip
<holstein> i open the pulse audio preferences
<ScottL> does anyone have any _good_ suggestion for new GDM and desktop wallpaper?
<holstein> and it dies ;)
<holstein> ScottL: studio specific?
<holstein> i like the vanilla ones ;)
<ScottL> holstein, doesn't have to follow an audio theme, no
<holstein> might be nice to just 'blue' the vanilla one
<holstein> and put ubuntustudio on the loading screen
<virtu> holstein, hope with behringer I will not get this clicks
<holstein> IF blue is what we are doing now
<ScottL> holstein,  i have had one request, to keep it so that the panels are clearly visible and contrasted against wallpaper
<virtu> because... my main objetive is to improve audio quality and record quality
<ScottL> holstein, so yeah, i'm thinking plain :)
 * virtu also downloading ubuntu 10.10 32bits
<holstein> ScottL: i got a nice one on my audio box
<holstein> let me see if i can dig it up
<ScottL> holstein, sweet :)
<virtu> i am using ubuntu default Ambiance theme
<holstein> ScottL: i cant find it
<holstein> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7630391@N04/525284570/
<holstein> has this kind of vibe though
<holstein> dark
<holstein> prolly darker than what your looking for
<holstein> the color goes all the way from the bottom left to the top right
<holstein> and the ubuntutsudio logo is subtle
<holstein> which, you might not want a logo anyways
<holstein> i wanted one
<ScottL> holstein,  your comments are very similar to what i had in mind
<holstein> i want people to ask about it when they see my studio
<ScottL> low contrast colors, with "ubuntu studio" almost embossed on the lower right corner
<holstein> ScottL: lighter though?
<ScottL> well, not many colors actually, maybe a gradient, dark
<holstein> COOL
<holstein> let me dig this one off of my studio machine real quick...
<holstein> i looked long and hard for it
<ScottL> i don't like busy wallpaper for audio production desktops, and others have voiced the same opinion
<holstein> we'll have to figure out where i found it ;)
<ScottL> and since these are the only opinions being offered, it's what i'll probably go with
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu/scott/
<holstein> ScottL: the name is still there too
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> http://retimer.ru/2010/03/more-ubuntu-wallpapers/
<holstein> thats where i found it
<ScottL> holstein, http://retimer.ru/wp-content/gallery/ubuntu/Ubuntu_Metal_Alternative_by_MrElu.jpg
<ScottL> this isn't really what i had in mind, but i like some elements of it
<ScottL> it's dark, not too much contrast
<ScottL> i don't really mind the banner running from left to right
<ScottL> but the majority of the image is plain, which helps by not distracting from the desktop proper
<ScottL> i think i will also take troy_s's advice and set up a meeting after we get some ideas and try to get people involved
<holstein> this one is cool http://retimer.ru/wp-content/gallery/ubuntu/Hardy_Street_Dogs_by_Azraelthe7thMurderer.png
<holstein> ScottL: yeah
<holstein> i dropped the ball on the meeting :/
<ScottL> holstein, did you every send out an email about the website meeting?
<holstein> nope
<ScottL> LOL, cross post
<holstein> i'll do it right now though...
<holstein> lets look at a date
<holstein> and i'll make it happen
<holstein> NOW
<ScottL> we might push it back a week or so because of thanksgiving
<holstein> you think the 30th is too soon?
<holstein> tuesday after the holidays?
<holstein> thats 8 days notice
<holstein> not bad
<ScottL> that sounds good, you might even mention if someone needs to ask about pushing the meeting back
<holstein> im on it
<ScottL> we should try to accomodate as many people as reasonably possible
<holstein> ScottL: i mail to the general list right?
<virtu> back
<holstein> not the dev one?
<ScottL> holstein, hell, i've been mailing both just to make sure
<holstein> to catch more folk?
<holstein> OK
<holstein> i'll do that if i can find both addy's
<ScottL> holstein, ubuntu-studio-users@lists.ubuntu.com and
<ScottL> ubuntu-studio-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> working on the time conversion
<holstein> cant get my mind around it ;)
<ScottL> holstein, i'll try to show you what cory has as the plymouth theme image, it might be good also
<holstein> i think i have it
<holstein> 23:00 utc
<holstein> is 6p for me
<holstein> is that 5 for you?
<holstein> maybe should be later...?
<ScottL> i use this to help with time:  http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?month=6&day=13&year=2010&hour=19&min=0&sec=0&p1=0
<ScottL> just adjust the time and date on the screen
<ScottL> holstein, unless it is a saturday or sunday then 5pm for me is pretty bad , probably THE worst time :P
<holstein> ScottL: 7 good?
<holstein> thats 8 for me right?
<holstein> there will be a website planning meeting in #ubuntustudio-devel on the freenode network Wednesday, December 1st @ 01:00:00 UTC.
<holstein> let me know ASAP if there is a more convenient time. thanks
<holstein> AND i have a freenode webchat link
<holstein> where you just click and choose a username
<holstein> solve a little captcha
<holstein> and your dumped into the dev channel
<holstein> ScottL: we dont have to have an agenda and all that right/
<holstein> ?
<ScottL> holstein, 7 is good
<ScottL> holstein, we don't have to have an agenda published, but i highly recommend at least you and i have one or we probably will not accomplish much
<holstein> sure, i just wanted to email one if there was one
<ScottL> holstein, example of cory's plymouth theme:  http://www.fossmusicproject.org/public/images/new-plymouth-theme.png
<holstein> yeah
<ScottL> because i did this with the plymouth-x11 plugin it didn't render correctly however
<holstein> i like that :)
<ScottL> the thing that looks like a water drop on the upper left should be over the ubuntustudio cof
<ScottL> it rotates around the CoF
<holstein> AH
<holstein> even better
<ScottL> it looks pretty snazy, i can send you an email with it and instructions too if you want to try it
<ScottL> don't feel pressured like you have too though
<ScottL> i was even thinking....what if we kept the plymouth theme, gdm background, and desktop wallpaper all the same?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i acutal like that idea
<holstein> actually*
<holstein> maybe we get a good turn out
<holstein> and we can sound some folk out at the meeting about this too
<holstein> anyways, im going to hit send... on that email
<ScottL> good deal :)
<Kbuzz> why is it that I get scratchy playback sometimes with my delta 44 in every linux distro, but never in windows?
<holstein> m-audios driver support?
<holstein> Kbuzz: is it good with JACK?
<Kbuzz> not always
<holstein> drag :/
<Kbuzz> I had the same problem in windows, but swtiching to an IDE drive saved the problem
<Kbuzz> solved^
<holstein> how hard are you pushing it?
<holstein> in JACK?
<Kbuzz> I'm playing music in audacious
<Kbuzz> so not very hard ;)
<holstein> interesting, IDE instead of SATA?
<Kbuzz> yeah something to do with pci bus
<holstein> thats a new one on me
<Kbuzz> does any company have good drivers for similar hardware?
<holstein> whats the specs on that again?
<holstein> well
<holstein> a better question
<holstein> what do you need?
<holstein> channels in?
<holstein> preamps?
<holstein> channels out?
<Kbuzz> 4 in 4 out. thats all
<Kbuzz> nah I use a mixer for preamp
<Kbuzz> I figured a pci device would be the most stable
<Kbuzz> but my m-audio transit worked a lot better
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i got one of those
<holstein> not bad
<holstein> its cool that package got added too
<holstein> madfuload or whatever
<Kbuzz> there's a package now?
<holstein> well, i think it supports other hardware as well
<holstein> but yeah
<holstein> sudo apt-get install madfuload
<Kbuzz> I had to do some funny things to get the transit to work with jacklab a few years back
<holstein> and boom
<holstein> yeah, me too
<holstein> have you looked at the zoomH4?
<holstein> i like those
<holstein> nice preamps on them
<holstein> and the standalone aspect is cool
<Kbuzz> that looks amazing, but is beyond what I need
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> too pricey?
<ailo> I've never had much trouble with m-audio, except for getting pulseaudio to detect the card
<holstein> ive heard great things about the 1010lt
<holstein> i thought you would be getting the same support though with the 44
<ailo> I have the delta-66 and delta-1010lt
<Kbuzz> they work fine? its the same driver I thought
<holstein> maybe not
<holstein> maybe it was the 66 and 1010 i looked into
<ailo> I think the driver is the same for all delta cards
<ailo> Same chip, right: ice1712
<Kbuzz> yeah
<holstein> Kbuzz: have you really used it for an extended period in windows?
<Kbuzz> oh yeah
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> interesting...
<holstein> Kbuzz: did you update alsa?
<Kbuzz> plenty. I've tried just about everything except putting it in a whole new rig.
<Kbuzz> which might not be a bad idea at this point
<holstein> sure
<Kbuzz> could be something strange interfering that might only affect linux
<holstein> but you should be able to rock and roll with that rig
<holstein> what about IRQ's?
<Kbuzz> yeah, but I mean other hardware interfering
<Kbuzz> not sure how I might check that
<holstein> cat /proc/interrupts
<holstein> should be cool though i would think
<holstein> since its on a PCI card
<Kbuzz> run that while I'm hearing the scatchy sounds?
<ailo> Once I had crackle in the speakers, and it turned out it was because of a vacuum cleaner (turned off), near the mics
<Kbuzz> haha
<holstein> nah, you can just look at it now
<holstein> i'll just list the devices
<holstein> and where they are assigned
<Kbuzz> well I've heard of dirt in the device causing trouble, but it works perfectly in windows on the same machine.
<holstein> ailo: hehe, strange
<Kbuzz> cool, I'll check it out when I reboot
<ailo> The cracle was faint. A guy said it was because of magnets or something. I have no idea
<ailo> Kbuzz: do you have any extra pci cards installed, except for the audio device?
<Kbuzz> just a video card
<Kbuzz> switched video cards twice now and the same problem returns
<Kbuzz> I've pretty much given up on solving the problem. I just need to find hardware that is similar and more supported.
<ailo> considering you get the same problem with multiple distros makes it seem like it aught to be hardware related.
<ailo> Well, I've used m-audio for 8 years or so. Never had much trouble.
<Kbuzz> the card is on the Alsa preferred soundcards list, so I'm not sure what might be better
<ailo> It should work well, I think. Have yo
<ailo> Have you used it on windows after you got problems with Linux?
<Kbuzz> yup, go back and forth everyday
<Kbuzz> my video card has audio out in the hdmi, might try disabling that somehow
<holstein> that doesnt account for JACK though
<Kbuzz> doesn't matter if its jack or not. still sounds the same
<holstein> no xruns
<holstein> or other BS?
<holstein> no error messages?
<holstein> i bet youve tried all those jack settings too ;)
<holstein> the force 16bit and all that
<holstein> strange
<ailo> should work well on default settings. Recently I used it on P3, 1GHz with latencies down to 5ms
<holstein> its gotta be a way that the hardware is getting configured in linux
<holstein> somehow
<holstein> i would like to see that PCI card in linux on a different motherboard
<Kbuzz> oh I get xruns alright
<Kbuzz> plenty
<Kbuzz> don't think I've ever shutdown without seeing them
<holstein> you shouldnt
<holstein> i konw pipeman doesnt get them with the 1010
<holstein> ailo: when your running at around 4 ms, do you get any xruns?
<Kbuzz> even with 128ms I get them
<holstein> i think that supports the IRQ theory
<holstein> worth looking into
<Kbuzz> I'll try it now
<Kbuzz> !reboot
<Kbuzz> yeah, just booted up, 12 (70) xruns
<Kbuzz> http://pastebin.ca/1999654
<Kbuzz> not sure what to look for there
<holstein> im pretty sure  20:         58       3341      53030   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ICE1712
<holstein> ^^ thats it
<holstein> and its off on its own...
<Kbuzz> oh ok
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> ill think about it
<Kbuzz> :p I know the feeling
<Kbuzz> thanks for the advice though. ruled out a few things
<holstein> you might want to look in the JACK messages
<holstein> and see what's there
<holstein> maybe ask in #jack
<holstein> or the mailing list over there
<fabio> hello, anyboy of you can transform ape+cue files into mp3 files?
<fabio> im a regular ubuntu user, but i have this issue
<fabio> and seems to be outdated this libraries
<fabio> please guys
<Zzeiss> I just did a full reload with the newest Ubuntu Studio (X86-64) and all of my wireless adapters no longer function.
<Zzeiss> So... i can't do an upgrade.  Any hints
<Zzeiss> ?
<Zzeiss> (heck, for that matter, it may be that _all_ networks are dead.  I tried two different wireless adapters (one USB, one PCI) and a Virgin Mobile USB CDMA WLAN and none of them function at all.  Help?
<astraljava> fabio: Does this post shed any light on the problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6818506&postcount=6
<astraljava> Zzeiss: But wired network still works?
<astraljava> Zzeiss: I have little experience with non-working wireless, so I can only suggest going about it at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html
<Zzeiss> (actually, there's no wired ethernet (10baseT) within about 50 feet of the machine with no wireless, so I haven't tested that and hope I don't have to.)
<Zzeiss> astraljava: The first post doesn't help- the "lshw -C network" command doesn't show +any+ of "claimed, unclaimed, enabled, disabled" for the wireless.  It does show "disabled" for the 10baset and that's reasonable as there's nothing plugged into it.
<Zzeiss> I'm going to try a different approach... reinstall with NO network card, then add one later.
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-24
<virtu_OFF> Digital Stage Piano Kawai MP10: http://www.kawai.de/audio/dp/MP10_ConcertGrand1.wav
<virtu_OFF> very nice melody and sound
<lwizardl> hello
<lw1zardl> hello
<lw1zardl> I was wondering if anyone here uses ubuntu studio for video production and not just audio
<lw1zardl> ?
<user_error>  I'm having an issue with pulseaudio and a m-audio 24/96 on a box used in a recording studio for mastering. I'm experiencing this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/178442?comments=all after following two of the fixes i can finally get audio out, however I'm experiencing crackling and skipping while playing along with static if i move any windows on the desktop. Anyone know what the problem might be
<user_error> ? Also if I play a file with aplay it works fine.
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-25
<virtu> hi... 03.09am here and I am still working
<holstein> hey virtu
<virtu> hi holstein, how r u?
<holstein> not bad
<virtu> I am tired
<holstein> having some family time
<holstein> thanksgiving and all that
<virtu> nice holstein  =)
<holstein> good time :)
<holstein> just recovering from a massive dinner
<virtu> so... this friday time to spend some money =D
<holstein> getting ready for the next one
<virtu> wow =D
<holstein> tomorrow
<virtu> go get a walk =)
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> im trying so save an XP install for a guy
<holstein> hard drive died
<holstein> and i dont really have time to work on it in the day
<holstein> over the holidays
<holstein> and i already suggested just getting a new computer
<holstein> anyways, im chipping away at it
<virtu> one moment...
<virtu> VPN time
<linguinii> I want to install ubuntustudio on my sister's laptop.  I'm trying to decide between 10.04 and 10.10.  Is it worth going with the LTS version?
<linguinii> That is, are most things likely to work longer in the LTS version?  Gah, this question seems sort of vacuous.  I just don't have enough experience with ubuntu to know.
<holstein> i would suggest 10.04 lts
<holstein> normal ubuntu
<holstein> vanilla
<holstein> unless she has been using ubuntu or linux for a while
<holstein> and is looking for a pro audio or video rig
<holstein> otherwise
<holstein> she and install whatever software she wants
<holstein> that is in ubuntustudio
<holstein> in the normal ubuntu
<holstein> 10.10 is fine as well
<holstein> either way
<linguinii> She hasn't.  Hmm.  Thanks for the words of wisdom.  She does photography, but isn't a pro graphics person.  Maybe vanilla ubuntu would be better...
<holstein> i just like the LTS's
<holstein> linguinii: she can always install the gimp
<holstein> or whatever
<holstein> ubuntustudio is just a few metapackages really
<holstein> and theme-ing
<holstein> that is slick :)
<holstein> BUT some things are different
<holstein> that the average user
<holstein> may not need
<holstein> and may actually make it more difficult
<holstein> for no good reason
<holstein> linguinii: also
<holstein> the vanilla versions are live
<holstein> i would suggest running a live CD prior to install
<holstein> regardless
<holstein> just to see how all the hardware works
<linguinii> holstein, Thanks; I'll try that.  I have a 9.10 live CD, and it seemed to work.  I might download 10.04 and install from there.  Although I could probably upgrade from the 9.10 cd, couldn't I?
<holstein> you can
<holstein> i wouldnt though
<holstein> that would take way longer
<holstein> unless you have super slow download speed
<holstein> and the fresh install is always preffered :)
<holstein> linguinii: what are you running?
<holstein> there is also something to be said for giving her exactly what you have
<holstein> so you can help :)
<linguinii> holstein, dell 1505e inspiron
<linguinii> holstein, I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a desktop.  I _think_ it was upgraded from 9.10, but don't remember for sure.
<holstein> cool
<holstein> yeah, i think it would be worth DL'ing the 10.04 lts live CD
<holstein> and make sure the wifi works
<holstein> OR is easy to install
<holstein> should be easy enough :)
<linguinii> holstein, Thanks; you have changed my course.  I'm now downloading the 10.04 cd.
<holstein> :)
<holstein> good luck to you both
 * holstein heading to bed... GN
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-26
<virtu> hi holstein
<virtu> finally I am back... but very very tired
<holstein> hey :)
<virtu> black friday tomorrow =)
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> im trying to keep my head down
<holstein> and not buy anything ;)
<virtu> I am used to buy something from USA and after send to Brazil
<virtu> but this time I will not...
<virtu> brazilian mail is coming to have a lot of work... and it's not a good time to do that
<holstein> AH
<holstein> so no toys this year :/
<virtu> not really... =)
<virtu> this month I got a digital piano...
<virtu> ... some gadgets still coming... like the audio interface (didnt arrive yet)
<holstein> still?
<holstein> drag...
<virtu> a mp4/flac player
<holstein> cool
<virtu> and next week I will travel to work...
<virtu> so if it dont arrive until tomorrow... I will not enjoy it so early =(
<virtu> no records, no mix
<virtu> and by the way...
<virtu> in my ubuntu install...
<virtu> it load pulseaudio settings by default... ok no problem at all..
<virtu> but when I playback some sound mp3, flac, wav any sound... it was not so clear
<virtu> so... reading over the internet... someone in ubuntu forums said to remove pulseaudio package and tryit
<virtu> try it...
<holstein> yeah
<virtu> ok...
<holstein> i wouldnt think you would need to do that anymore
<virtu> packeged removed...
<holstein> in my experience
<virtu> system restarted...
<virtu> and... no crap
<virtu> clear sound playback
<holstein> that causes more problems that it sovles
<virtu> 0o
<holstein> cool
<holstein> pulse is a temorary solution for sure
<holstein> temporary*
<holstein> we'll see
<holstein> BUT you got it sorted out :)
<virtu> =)
<holstein> i havent had any problems with pulse since hardy really
<virtu> thats right... the main problem is my sound chipset (SIS one)
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i had an SIS chip
<holstein> but i never used it
<virtu> without pulseaudio package I dont have anymore the sound icon on notification bar
<holstein> i always used my firewire interface with JACK
<holstein> i could have disabled the SIS one in the bios
<holstein> virtu: you can still use alsamixer i bet
<virtu> my idea for next 2 or 3 years is to use a nice usb or firewire midi/audio interface
<virtu> holstein, for sure.. alsamixer works like a charm
<virtu> in my notebook I dont have the option to disable soundcard on bios manager, so I have to setup by software what soundcard I will use
<virtu> holstein, do you have a notebook or a desktop?
<holstein> i got a lot of boxes
<holstein> i have a desktop as my main studio box
<holstein> and a laptop that i use down there sometimes
<holstein> and on the road
<holstein> and i have a netbook that i use on the road too
<holstein> and a macbook that my girlfriend uses mostly
<holstein> that i can use on the road too
<holstein> with JACK and ardour
<virtu> is it nice to use a macbook? never play with one
<holstein> and another netbook that i use daily
<holstein> virtu: its OK
<holstein> i wouldnt run out and buy one
<holstein> its running snow leapard
<holstein> i got it free
<holstein> and repaired it
<virtu> people said that is music, documents management files is way different from windows
<virtu> here I am running on notebook... but in future i will be a desktop + a netbook
<virtu> a minimal desktop like Dell Zino HD
<virtu> http://co.native-instruments.com/index.php?id=samplinglineshop&L=1
<virtu> NI with 50% sale
<holstein> AH cool
<holstein> are those native linux?
<virtu> no.. all for windows
<virtu> alicia keys and new york concert grand are very nice samples
<holstein> OIC
<virtu> NY C G for 40U$
<virtu> download and dvd version
<virtu> for studios it's a nice way to get a pretty sample
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> im just going to save up for a piano :)
<virtu> a upright one? digital one?
<holstein> maybe a smaller grand
<holstein> 6 footer or something like that
<holstein> OR a cabinet grand
<holstein> upright with longer strings
<holstein> as long as it has 5 foot strings or so
<holstein> i think that would do
<holstein> and the upright would save some space
<virtu> in my grandma's house a have a upright one...
<holstein> nice
<holstein> nothing like the real thing
<virtu> it's made in Brazil by a german manufacturer
<holstein> id like to check out a roland V piano
<virtu> and it has almost 305 years old
<holstein> i'll check one of those out before i buy
<holstein> and a nord
<holstein> virtu: w0w
<virtu> and is in a brand new conditions
 * TheMuso wonders who has the best piano sound outside of samples these days.
<virtu> ops
<virtu> ops
<virtu> 30 ~ 35
<holstein> 35 years ?
<holstein> yeah...
<holstein> 305 and it would be a forte piano ;)
<virtu> and my grandma millionaire
<virtu> =)
<holstein> my parents have a decent stienway
<holstein> i might be able to talk them out of it
<holstein> they were trying to sell it years ago
<holstein> and i didnt have the space for it
<holstein> now my sister is taking lessons
<holstein> SO they need it
<holstein> it feels really nice
<virtu> that's a problem in pianos... space
<holstein> sounds a little bright
<virtu> space and acoustik
<holstein> virtu: i got space now
<virtu> maybe the walls near bright the sound a bit
<holstein> and that would be great down in the studio
<holstein> a nice little 6 footer :)
<virtu> jordan rudess, dream theater keyboarder and pianist, said in his blog that he always study on uprights and grands piano
<virtu> and work in digitals or keyboards
<holstein> strange
<holstein> if i had that kind of money
<holstein> and i was on tour
<holstein> there would be a piano at the gig
<virtu> I dont know if Dream Theater already made some work in acoustik mode... without synth just a piano
<virtu> it would be nice... progressive metal rock with piano sound at back
<holstein> some of the sounds are really coming along
<holstein> BUT keyboards still feel bad
<holstein> i havnet played a V though
<holstein> roland V
<holstein> ive heard good things
<holstein> yeah, in a rock band
<holstein> doesnt really matter so much
<virtu> listen to Space Dye Vest from Dream Thearer... and imagine with a grand one
<virtu> Roland V-Piano?
<holstein> the subtlties of the piano are going to get eaten up by the drums anyways
<holstein> http://www.roland.com/V-Piano/
<virtu> I read something about it on pianoworld foruns
<holstein> if it feels good and sounds good
<holstein> i'll consider it
<holstein> when the time comes
<virtu> to get a V?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> it would be nice to have no maintanence
<virtu> nice... people from pianoworld said that it s a uncomparable model
<holstein> no tuning or regulating
<virtu> korg sv1, yamaha cp1, maybe kaway mp10, no one of this model can bit him they said
<holstein> the V is suppose to the the latest and greatest
<holstein> different technology
<virtu> I like the design of roland stands
<virtu> and v-piano is  huge.... but very nice
<holstein> smaller than a piano
<holstein> i'll tolerate the size if it works
<holstein> im still leaning toward the real deal though
<virtu> http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i24/sleestack666/IMG_0206.jpg
<virtu> http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i24/sleestack666/IMG_0195.jpg
<virtu> Steinway M Chippendale
<holstein> i was looking at http://asheville.craigslist.org/msg/2042627821.html
<holstein> they might take 7 for it right now
<holstein> BUT i dont have that kind of cash saved up yet
<virtu> "Has been valued between $15,000 to $20,000"
<virtu> or it's a nice deal or have something strange
<holstein> you could probably get 20 for that
<holstein> if it was recently set up
<holstein> and in good shape
<holstein> and you were in NYC or something
<holstein> and 5 years from now
<virtu> so... why dont buyt it for 7 and take care to sell by 15 or 20?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> that would be nice
<holstein> and thats a good reason to get a piano like that
<holstein> the value increases
<holstein> you get a roland V for 5 grand
<holstein> and keep it for 20 years
<holstein> IF its still working
<virtu> also a good reason to play around holstein...
<holstein> its worth a couple hundred ;)
<holstein> a stienway could be worth 4 times what you pay for it in 20 years
<holstein> who knows
<virtu> so... if I had that money I will get it and announce for sale asking 15 or 20...
<holstein> sure
<holstein> you can try
<holstein> :)
<virtu> hmm... nice investiment
<virtu> I was thinking in your position to get a piano or a v-piano...
<virtu> if you buy this one from craigslist
<virtu> you can get some money selling away in future
<holstein> well, i have plenty of time to think about it, because im broke right now ;)
<virtu> with v-piano not
<virtu> I am saving money to try to buy a house for me
<virtu> house or apartment
<virtu> but it's not easy...
<holstein> thats fun
<holstein> we just got something last year
<holstein> new house
<holstein> and sold the old one a couple months ago
<virtu> nice holstein... =)
<virtu> where do you live in USA?
<virtu> I think that I already asked you... but I forgot
<holstein> asheville north carolina
<virtu> When I was at USA in 1996, I had been in Florida and saw some photos of some cities from NC
<virtu> very nice and beautifull cities
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> its great here
<holstein> mountains :)
<virtu> mountains and in autumm is very pretty
<virtu> the leafs on the trees... forgot the name of that thing
<virtu> http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&expIds=17259,27642,27744&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=asheville+north+carolina&cp=11&qe=YXNodmlsbGUgbm8&qesig=hES47BqE-ZgJHFu8XaDnrw&pkc=AFgZ2tmInDAv3cr70o8nBMNvNg6hTCtbQLkuVyYaZ9212JMTKmySiO8oebDmW6aVk9_WnyQGDas7Y3cN1F4ppZzuvC-cRVa5QQ&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1082&bih=622
<holstein> OH yea
<holstein> the biltmore
<holstein> and the grove park inn too
<virtu> I live in Porto Alegre Brazil
<virtu> in a state very different from others in Brazil
<holstein> i bet its beautiful there too :)
<virtu> it's nice
<virtu> have to go...
<virtu> bye
<airlynx> I'm having serious problems with PulseAudio under 10.04 and was considering upgrading to 10.10 using the Update Manager, however I've read that there is no RT kernel for 10.10, is this a big issue if I'm using Ubuntu Studio to play/record MIDI instruments?
<airlynx> hmm, quiet time, I'm going AFK for a bit, but if you have any advice shout it out, I'll be back later
<crysaz> you could increase buffer sizes, but you'll end up with intolerant latency issues
<airlynx> I'm sorry, crysaz, was that meant for me?
<crysaz> airlynx: kinda
<crysaz> i must say that i can't recommend running jack without rt support
<airlynx> I've seen mention of a preempt patched kernel, but I'm not sure what the difference is
<crysaz> every computer that i have used with jack clipped the sound. no matter what i did with it
<crysaz> neither do i
<airlynx> I don't record very often from line inputs or the mic, and if I do it's usually one track at a time just for effect
<airlynx> I guess the worst I could do is go ahead and try it and see what happens
<airlynx> I have no idea if it will solve my pulseaudio issues or not, but I'm getting tired of pulseaudio crashing on me
<crysaz> that's a bugger
<crysaz> i did some quick googling, and if i understood correctly, pre-emptive scheduling is a form of realtime implementation
<crysaz> airlynx: found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10072326&postcount=10
<airlynx> crysaz, thanks
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-27
<alexidoia> hi there
<alexidoia> I have a RME card that works well, the only thing is that it does not appear in the System > Preferences > Sound so I can't route my application output to it, can someone tell me how to add the card ?
<holstein> alexidoia: i would be using JACK
<holstein> it should show up there
<holstein> that will let you route whatever you want to it
<alexidoia> holstein: yeah, but the thing is that jack won't start up for some reason
<holstein> let the trouble shooting begin :)
<holstein> whats the error?
<holstein> alexidoia: try
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> and see if it starts
<holstein> then you can troubleshoot for permissions errors
<holstein> making sure your in the audio group
<holstein> sudo adduser alexidoia audio
<holstein> anyways, im about to run out
<holstein> join #opensourcemusicians if you need more help :)
<holstein> you could also disable any other sound devices in the bios
<holstein> that might help with the pulse routing that you are trying to do
<alexidoia> thanks
<jv__> hi, hwo is using realtime kernel with jack?
<jv__> my modest eeepc works with generic kernel but no go with the real time
<jv__> too many x runs with generic
<jv__> now using lucid..tried latest ubuntu studio but not even on generic
<jv__> with 2.6.32-24 only have latency problem
<jv__> so my question is since I am narrowing down the problem:
<jv__> which file is used to select my sound card?
<jv__> I mean, for alsa? when i boot in alsa I have to select manually my card in alsamixer and it does not stic
<jv__> when i use the generic kernel the alsamixer is properly configured and I can see all controls of my sound card
<jv__> tx for any help..
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-28
<alexidoia> hi there, this is weird, for a little while now jack do not want to connect to me RME HDSP 9652, here is the log, I am on ubuntu 10
<alexidoia> http://pastebin.com/Ge8DwUKf
<alexidoia> I have done a clean install and I have the same problem, could that comes from a none real time kernel ?
<alexidoia> can I choose my mother board card as input device and my HDSP card as output ?
<alexidoia> I should be able to do this right ?
<virtu> hello
<lavish> hi all. I'm not an ubuntustudio user but there's a 10.10 here. Any  suggestions about running pulseaudio apps connected as clients to a jack server?
<holstein> yeah, dont ;)
<holstein> i would ask over in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i think more folk there use that software
<holstein> pulse-to-jack
<holstein> OR #kxstudio
<lavish> I used to do this with 10.04 and falktx overlay which provided a nice script
<lavish> ok
<holstein> AH
<holstein> lavish: you know falktx then :)
<lavish> yes, but 10.10 is not supported afaics
<holstein> lavish: by falks PPA
<holstein> no, but the pulse to jack bridge is in 10.10 right?
 * holstein is using 10.04 with falks ppa
<holstein> i plan on upgrading to 12.04 :)
<lavish> eheh
<lavish> 18:32 < holstein> no, but the pulse to jack bridge is in 10.10 right? -> do you mean the script?
<charlie-tca> ScottL, I hope my response was helpful?
<holstein> ive not used the bridge
<holstein> SO im not aware of the script
<lavish> I only see pulseaudio-module-jack
<lavish> These modules enables PulseAudio to connect to a jackd daemon
<lavish> but I really don't et how to use it
<lavish> *get
<holstein> yeah, i dont need it
<holstein> so i havent been motivated to figure it out
<holstein> BUT guys use it over in #opensourcemusicians
<lavish> ok, I'll join there
<holstein> lavish: did you read http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=44&Itemid=12
<holstein> pulse-jack doesnt just start it?
<lavish> holstein: wait, I didn't install it
<holstein> AH
<lavish> I used it on 10.04, but I was looking for a replacement on 10.10
<lavish> but yes, let me try it
<lavish> uhm, it seems to work
<lavish> I got some dirty error messages, but it works
<holstein> :)
<lavish> holstein: ok it works fine, thanks :)
<ScottL> charlie-tca, thanks for your email, to be honest i haven't worked on the text/box color settings before, but i will see what i can do
<charlie-tca> Good luck
<SuperPaco69> hello
<SuperPaco69> is there any way to make work my MBOX 2 in Ubuntu?
<ScottL> charlie-tca, thank you, i never liked the grey text on dark grey box and i'm not visually impaired :P
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> Sometimes it just takes someone to speak up, too?
<ScottL> it's something cory had set up and it was on a very long list of things to address
<ScottL> yeah, you bumped it up the list quite a bit :)
<charlie-tca> Wish I could convince the website folks that it is bad to have light gray text on light gray!
<charlie-tca> They keep insisting it is a design decision that can not be changed
<SuperPaco69> is there any way to make work my MBOX 2 in Ubuntu?
<SuperPaco69> or there is no way to make it work on Ubuntu?
<SuperPaco69> can I make it work??
<rlameiro> SuperPaco69: patiente man
<rlameiro> first of all, what is a MBOX2?
<SuperPaco69> sure
<SuperPaco69> an interface
<rlameiro> brand?
<rlameiro> connection?
<SuperPaco69> so you can plug a guitar or any digital intrument
<SuperPaco69> brand
<SuperPaco69> is the best in the market but only works with protools... that I know
<rlameiro> digital instrument?
<rlameiro> like midi?
<rlameiro> or electric?
<SuperPaco69> has digital i/o also midi i/o
<rlameiro> when you ask questions of that kind of hardware, you should provide some info about it.
<rlameiro> instead i need to search about the product first....
<rlameiro> ok a digidesign MBOX2
<rlameiro> and it is USB
<rlameiro> you should start like that
<SuperPaco69> sorry
<SuperPaco69> did not get you what do u need my friend??
<rlameiro> for the looks of it, it is not yet supported, but it will be in the near future maybe
<rlameiro> http://www.spinics.net/lists/alsa-devel/msg40041.html
<rlameiro> there is someone that made a drive for it, it needs to be reviewed and tested before it goes into the alsa release
<SuperPaco69> hoo... ok
<rlameiro> alsa is the Audio driver architecture of linux
<SuperPaco69> so soon will be rocking on ubuntu right??
<SuperPaco69> thanks man
<rlameiro> i cant tell for sure
<rlameiro> but yeah, it hink so, if the driver works ok
<rlameiro> np. is just that it is easier to give help, if you give some info at the beginig
<rlameiro> if you can be more specific, chances are that people woulld help you faster
<SuperPaco69> sure
<SuperPaco69> thanks for the advide rlameiro
<SuperPaco69> will do it next time
<rlameiro> also, most of the people arent always looking at the IRC channel, so its is possible to take time before someone answers
<SuperPaco69> hoo ojk
<SuperPaco69> thanks
<rlameiro> :D
<rlameiro> SuperPaco69: running ubuntu studio?
<SuperPaco69> nop
<SuperPaco69> what is it for???
<rlameiro> audio, video and graphics
<SuperPaco69> lol... I do networking on ubuntu
<SuperPaco69> hoo nice
<SuperPaco69> how can I install it?
<SuperPaco69> I have ubuntu 9.10
<rlameiro> download it and then install :D
<SuperPaco69> is it with apt-get??
<rlameiro> it is a alternate installer, so it will install in text mode
<rlameiro> there are some videos on youtube that explain that
<SuperPaco69> ok
<SuperPaco69> thanks
<SuperPaco69> and any toturial???
<rlameiro> there is also the option to turn your actual ubuntu into ubuntu studio
<rlameiro> search for it on ubuntu studio
<rlameiro> let me digg a wiki
<rlameiro> SuperPaco69: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Installation
<SuperPaco69> hooo so ubuntu studio is a flavor of ubuntu or is an app
<rlameiro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio
<rlameiro> is a flavour/derivative
<SuperPaco69> hoo i thought is an app
<SuperPaco69> hooo nice let me digg in to it
<rlameiro> SuperPaco69: http://www.archive.org/details/UbuntuStudio10.10QuickAlternateInstallDemo
<SuperPaco69> because I have too many things on my ubuntu 9.10 to just wipe it
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-21
<olive> Hello here. Is there a musician who lives in France and who would appreciate to give an open concert in an Ubuntu Party in Paris?
<olive> we have ~3000 visitors for each ubuntu party
<olive> and we need to expand our concept
<celesteh> hello, I'm a noob running ubuntu studio oneiric with GNOME 3 and, while it's quite nice, I think I want to go to a LTS. I'm really only interested in audio apps. Might it be better to run vanilla ubuntu with a real time kernel and several of the studio apps installed? Or is it better to install studiuo and then gnome?
<ailo> celesteh, I would stick with oneiric if it's working well for you
<holstein> celesteh: hey
<holstein> really depends on your needs
<holstein> the LTS version that is stable is 10.04, and that is what i am using
<holstein> the upcoming release will also be an LTS
<holstein> 12.04
<holstein> we are planning on having a -lowlatency kernel included by default
<holstein> very soon (hopefully) there will be no need for different kernels
<holstein> feel free and do some testing/reporting with your specific hardware
<holstein> this is what is happening upstream
<holstein> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianMultimedia#Realtime_kernel
<holstein> olive: you should put that out on the mailing list as well
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-23
<ustudiquestion> if i forgot to hit a checkbox during the install for audio, how do i install it without reinstalling ubuntu studio?
<holstein> ustudiquestion: you can open the software center, or synaptic, or however you are comfortable managing packages and search 'ubuntustudio'
<holstein> you'll see all the meta-packages listed
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<ustudiquestion> think it'll be a one by one install or will it be the whole package?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> its a meta-package
<holstein> that is equivalent to installing all the packages one by one that make up the meta-pacakge
<astraljava> Meaning it depends on all the packages that you'd have if you ticked the box install-wise.
<holstein> JACK, ardour + whatever else = ubuntustudio-audio for example
<astraljava> There you go.
<ustudiquestion> holstein: thats a great help, thanks friend. I am setting this up for my family member  who is unfamiliar with linux, if you know a page that is a whole "checklist of need to knows" like the one you just offered, thatd be a great addition to have in the bookmarks for them..
<ustudiquestion> thank you both very much, great help.
<holstein> enjoy :)
<astraljava> ustudiquestion: http://tldp.org for basic linux usage.
<astraljava> https://help.ubuntu.com
<ustudiquestion> astraljava: thanks very much
<astraljava> http://askubuntu.com
<ustudiquestion> that worked great guys, is there a way to install all plugins for audacity in one command?
<holstein> audacity comes with them right?
<ustudiquestion> some
<holstein> anyways... ubuntustudio-audio-plugins is the metapackage im aware of
<holstein> you can search again in whatever package manager you like to use
<ustudiquestion> I had hundreds of plugins on my 10.1 install, 11 seems not to have many of them
<ustudiquestion> ahh, my mistake. it is there!
<ustudiquestion> just needed another reboot
<ustudiquestion> Thanks again!
<holstein> ustudiquestion: :)
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-24
<RgCz> Hi, i need help installing Ubuntu Studio from CD. I don't know how to select a partition i already made in my hard drive. I'm on the partition discs screen.
<holstein> RgCz: its going to be like any of the alternate installers
<holstein> you should just select one as /
<holstein> you can also just clear out some space and let the installer use whats left
<RgCz> Ok, i want to select the 80 GB partition i have for /, but it tells me to choose the one with 633.8 GB
<holstein> it?
<holstein> just tell it what you want
<holstein> you'll need to elaborate
<holstein> i would think setting whatver you want to / would do it
<RgCz> Should i use the option "use entire disk"
<RgCz> I had ubuntu before, but the thing is i can't find the 80 gb partition i made in the installer
<holstein> RgCz: you can also just get the normal ubuntu disc
<holstein> install with a live GUI
<holstein> and convert to studio
<holstein> or just install what you want from studio
<RgCz> yeah i tried that but the installer froze in detecting file systems
<holstein> if you want to use the entire disc, i would use 'use entire disk'
<holstein> no reason not to
<holstein> there might be a reason why its freezing though
<RgCz> well i want to use entire disk of the 80 gb partition i have in my main drive
<RgCz> yeah, i know.
<RgCz> I'm sorry if im being annoying is just that im a little bit tired lol
<holstein> RgCz: nah... im tired to
<holstein> you're no bother :)
<RgCz> Look, windows and ubuntu installer already detected the 80 gb partition
<RgCz> but apparently studio installer is not picking the partiton
<holstein> 'use entire disc' will do that though
<holstein> it will use the whole disc
<holstein> not that partition
<RgCz> oh so i need to chose a different option then?
<holstein> i would delete whatever partition you are going for
<holstein> remake an ext4 partition with that installer
<holstein> select is as /
<holstein> and that should be all there is to it
<RgCz> But that would affect windows?
<RgCz> I want to be able to dual boot
<RgCz> thats why i made the 80 gb part, and thats how i installed ubuntu on my past laptop
<holstein> RgCz: whatever partition you made
<holstein> however you made it
<holstein> the one that you are trying to install to right now
<holstein> if thats 'the 80gb partition' in question
<holstein> then yes
<holstein> that should be new
<holstein> blank
<holstein> empty
<holstein> so
<holstein> you delete that
<holstein> use the installer to create a new 80gb ext partition
<holstein> select it as /
<holstein> could be in an odd format
<holstein> could be that its just not showing up?
<holstein> who knows
<RgCz> well probably, it showed up in ubntu installer
<holstein> but, if was part of some other partition, and you reclaimed the space, and made an emtpy partition
<holstein> RgCz: ?
<holstein> if it showed up
<holstein> install to it
<RgCz> not in the studio one
<holstein> and convert to studio from that
<RgCz> but it froze in the ubuntu one
<holstein> right
<RgCz> thats why i decided to go with the cd from studio i have
<holstein> which takes me back to the idea that something is up with that disk
<RgCz> i dont know if it has anything to do, but i tried to install it with unetbooting
<holstein> trying from CD wont hurt
<RgCz> first i just created the partiton with windows, then after freezing with ubuntu i gave the disk a name and i dont remember in what format i saved it , i think it was ntfs
<RgCz> could that be it?
<RgCz> yeah i know, but i dont have anymore cds lol
<holstein> RgCz: you made an ext partion in windows?
<holstein> i dont know how windows works
<RgCz> its an unlocated hard disk partition insid
<holstein> i can only suggest... if you have a partition there... remove it, and remake it with the ubuntu installer
<RgCz> oh ok
<holstein> RgCz: im out for the evening... im wiped
<RgCz> can i retake that 80 gb to my normal drive?
<RgCz> just hold for one sec please
<holstein> RgCz: ?
<RgCz> im almost done
<holstein> not sure what you mean
<holstein> you should back up your data
<holstein> all of it
<holstein> when you are doing things like this
<RgCz> those 80 gb that i partitioned can i locate them back to my 630 gb drive
<holstein> i would be resizing and making partitions with gparted
<RgCz> yeah, gparted is better
<holstein> RgCz: im not sure how you unallocated them
<holstein> i mean... i can
<holstein> gparted can
<holstein> im not familiar with the tools you use in windows though, so i cant say
<holstein> RgCz: you can always just let the installer disc do the resizing for you
<RgCz> ok, ill try that. Thanks a lot!
<RgCz> aparently my partition is marked as a logical unit
<holstein> RgCz: i say, just be careful, and make sure you are backed up
<holstein> and feel free to ask before you hit 'the button'
<holstein> you can ask in #ubuntu-beginners if its dead in here
<RgCz> oh ok. Thanks a lot dude.
<jazzz> hello
<jazzz> some problems here with the config of system and sound cart
<jazzz> cans omebody helpo?
<narugawa1> hi
<holstein> o/
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-26
<david__> Just installed UbuntuStudio 11.10 today
<david__> Any tips on achieving low latency?
<david__> The documentation seems to be out of date.
<holstein> david__: just try it 'as-is'
<holstein> you can try abgogani's ppa
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<holstein> if you dont use JACK, you'll want to get familiar with it
<holstein> you can ask around in #opensourcemusicians if its slow in here
<david__> I'm new to audio recording (other than audacity on Windows)
<david__> On Jack it says Latency 46.4 msec. I've read that it is supposed to be below 10 msec
<holstein> david__: i say, fire up ubuntu, and install audacity, and 'get your feet wet'
<holstein> david__: supposed to?
<holstein> i can get under 1
<holstein> but i dont do that all the time
<holstein> david__: what are you doing?
<holstein> software synthesisers?
<holstein> realtime effects?
<holstein> if not, you dont need low latency
<david__> I'm needing some of the features of Ardour which is actually why I'm trying Linux
<holstein> pesonally, i think 10ms is fine
<holstein> anything over like 12ms, and i can tell
<holstein> so, it really makes no difference
<holstein> 15ms... 50ms
<holstein> who cares
<holstein> ardour compensates if you are overdubbing
<holstein> im mixing something right now at 60ms or so
<holstein> but, if i need a software synthesiser, i can push it to 2ms or whatever
<david__> I want to record from Rosegarden to Ardour
<david__> You say I don't need to worry about latency?
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-27
<holstein> david__: what i said was, it depends on what you are doing
<holstein> lets say for example
<holstein> you lay down guitar
<holstein> then, you overdub vocal on it
<holstein> and you have 60ms latency
<holstein> aroudr *should* compensate when you are overdubbing and line everything up
<holstein> ardour*
<david__> Got it.
<holstein> you can and should test for that
<holstein> *IF* you have a keyboard
<david__> I do
<holstein> some USB keyboard, or midi controller
<holstein> you hit the key
<holstein> 60ms later the sound comes you
<holstein> thats not going to be acceptable
<holstein> but, niether is 20ms
<holstein> if you have an internal sound card, you really cant expect much out of it
<david__> Thank you holstein. I saved a copy of this chat so I can refer back to it.
<holstein> david__: :)
<holstein> JACK is *not* trivial to get running
<david__> I might check on abgogani's ppa in the future (maybe next weekend)
<holstein> but, its quite versitile
<david__> (and see what I can get out of the internal sound card)
<holstein> well, its not so much what you get out of it, its what folks potentially put into the machine through them
<holstein> but, if you are working with MIDI, you'll be ahead of the curve in that regard
<david__> Any experience with recovering corrupted Ardour projects?
<david__> (It's not going well)
<holstein> david__: sure
<holstein> the audio should just be there
<holstein> the fles
<holstein> files*
<holstein> otherwise, ask around #ardour
<david__> Okay I'm looking through the files (It looks hopeful)
<david__> But I can't hear them in Audacious
<david__> (The meter bars are jumping)
<holstein> i have no idea how your sound is set up
<holstein> try a player you are familiar with
<holstein> install audacity and import
<holstein> ues VLC
<holstein> use*
<david__> Sound was working with Rosegarden and MIDI keyboard
<holstein> david__: cool
<holstein> dont live in the past though
<holstein> you'll need to actually troubleshoot whats going on there
<holstein> my first suggestion is to try anther player
<david__> I would need to install all the programs you mentioned
<holstein> VLC
<holstein> sudo apt-get install vlc
<david__> I installed VLC
<david__> Same issue with sound
<david__> (no sound)
<david__> Thanks for your help, got to go eat.
<david__> Is there a troubleshooting guide to get audio playback on Ubuntu Studio?
<david__> I'm not seeing anything on
<david__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio
<david__> Ardour playback works, but not VLC or Audacious
<holstein> david__: its complicated
<holstein> theres a general audio one, and that works
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<holstein> david__: could be that VLC/audacious are expecting JACK
<david__> I've tried with and without JACK running
<holstein> could be that when you started ardour, JACK stared, and VLC/Audacious are expecting pulse
<holstein> could be that JACK is still running somewhere in the background
<david__> I stopped and quit JACK but still the same
<david__> (I used QJackCtrl
<holstein> david__: it could still be running in the background
<holstein> you can run top and look
<holstein> you can restart to be sure
<holstein> you can just try sudo killall jackd
<holstein> david__: audacious has JACK output
<holstein> you can check in it, and see
<holstein> you should be able to tell it to use JACK while you have the file playing in ardour or whatever
<david__> I just tried sudo killall jackd
<david__> It said "jackd: no process found"
<holstein> i think its called something else now
<holstein> you can open a terminal and run top
<david__> I've not used top before
<holstein> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/show-all-running-processes-in-linux/
<david__> I don't really undersand it
<holstein> right
<holstein> you can always just restart to be cure
<holstein> sure*
<holstein> then, JACK is not running
<holstein> you can start simple
<holstein> start with audacity
<holstein> start with VLC
<david__> will do.
<david__> I'll download and install audacity first
<holstein> sudo apt-get install audacity
<holstein> its in the repos
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians too
<david__> holstein: After I restart it reloads all the programs I was using from before, so I'm not sure it is a good way of zapping JACK (If indeed it is still running)
<holstein> it?
<david__> I presume Xfce did it.
<holstein> if you are using XFCE, and you choose to 'save session' at the end, thats what you get
<holstein> the session saved and relaunched
<holstein> that'll take some getting used to when i suggest restarting ;)
<holstein> read that link though, and just see if jack is running or not
<holstein> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/show-all-running-processes-in-linux/
<david__> I actually had the "save session" unchecked the second time and but it still restarted everything, but no matter I am looking through the ps | less list
<david__> It's a long list, but I don't see anything called JACK
<holstein> i wouldnt expect to sort it out in one night
<holstein> JACK is *not* trivial
<holstein> also, there might be codecs you need to play an mp3 for example
<david__> Just WAV
<david__> (plus I assume VLC can play anything on Linux like it can on Windows )
<holstein> david__: did i say assume nothing?
<holstein> maybe that was someone else...
<holstein> anwyays, whats the problem?
<holstein> you cant get anything but ardour to play the .wavs from a broken session?
<holstein> have you tried other audio?
<holstein> something in the browser?
<holstein> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/groove.ogg should play in the browser
<david__> No luck with the browser (firefox 8)
<holstein> david__: what works?
<holstein> and what doesnt?
<holstein> now you have no audio at all?
<david__> Ardour playback works
<holstein> OK
<holstein> thats JACK
<holstein> perdiod
<holstein> ardour uses JACK
<holstein> so, JACK is running
<holstein> and pulse is suspended then
<david__> MIDI keyboard through Rosegarden
<david__> That was before I restarted
<holstein> so, *nothing* will play except in JACK right now
<holstein> david__: ?
<holstein> what about now?
<holstein> right now
<holstein> this minute
<david__> Sorry
<david__> Let me try ardour again
<david__> (Is that what I should do?)
<holstein> david__: sounds like a plan
<david__> Ardour (without starting JACK first) does not playback
<david__> But it does record
<david__> Audacity same thing (records, but no playback)
<holstein> i would go as far as suggesting to you to make a new user account, log in there, *dont* start JACK, and mess with the audio
<holstein> just normal stuff
<holstein> playing files
<holstein> make sure the sound works at all
<david__> I'll try, see you on the other side :)
<guest-UGFWFC> holstein this is is david__ again
<guest-UGFWFC> no luck with the new accound
<guest-UGFWFC> *account
<holstein> in what way?
<holstein> no sound?
<guest-UGFWFC> no sound
<holstein> maybe you have no sound
<holstein> maybe you have something muted
<holstein> maybe its something in alsamixer that JACK bypasses
<guest-UGFWFC> The system volume is max and the VLC volume is 100%
<guest-UGFWFC> How do I view the alsamixer?
<holstein> guest-UGFWFC: also, install pavucontrol
<holstein> i find it helpful
<holstein> guest-UGFWFC: you can open a terminal, and run..
<holstein> alsamixer
<holstein> and/or
<holstein> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<guest-UGFWFC> It looks like I can't sudo from this user account
<holstein> guest-UGFWFC: control+alt+F7 will get you back where you are
<guest-UGFWFC> AlsaMixer shows Master 100, Headphon 100, Speaker 71
<holstein> you can do control+alt+F1
<holstein> and you can sudo install, or sudo add yourself to the sudoers
<holstein> OR, you can just go back, since we kind of know what it is now
<holstein> guest-UGFWFC: dont trust any of those labels
<holstein> i would go back to the other account
<holstein> install pavucontrol
<holstein> and see if you can sort it out from there
<david__> Is there an UbuntuStudio equivalent to: "Go to System > Preferences > Sound ("Multimedia Systems Selector" in earlier editions of Ubuntu)
<david__> (I'm working through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems )
<david__> @holstein: sorry I pressed Ctrl+Alt+F1 and wasn't able to get back to the desktop, so I had to switch the computer off and start over
<holstein> david__: its the same
<holstein> its just not gnome2 anymore
<holstein> david__: control+alt+F7 returns
<holstein> you can sudo reboot from there if needed
<holstein> try install pavucontrol
<holstein> that is similar to multimedia system selector
<david__> I ran pavucontrol (turns out it was already installed)
<david__> Everything is at 100%
<holstein> ok
<holstein> david__: so, open a terminal
<holstein> run this
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> when you see output about your card, then you know you *should* be getting sound
<holstein> if you dont, then, your card is not being recognized by alsa or something trickier
<holstein> if you see if listed there as a playback option, then you know its something fiddly like what i am talking about
<david__> Yes it lists information
<holstein> david__: you can also just install main normal ubuntu
<holstein> if that is what you are comfortable with
<holstein> ubuntu = ubuntustudio = xubuntu etc...
<holstein> there are just some pre-configured packages that you might be more used to in normal buntu
<david__> I was using Ubuntu last week but I broke it (ardour stopped working on Ubuntu main)
<holstein> david__: OK
<holstein> that sounds related to me, no?
<holstein> maybe your sound card is dying?
<david__> gosh, I hope not
<david__> Windows is fine
<holstein> either way, i personally would disable it in the bios and get something more appropriate
<holstein> http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA202.aspx
<holstein> ^^ thats like 20 bucks US
<holstein> less hassle
<holstein> better latency
<holstein> cleaner signal
<holstein> anyways...
<holstein> that all sound related to me.. maybe its something with the latest kernel and your hardware
<holstein> david__: have you checked for, and applied all upgrades?
<david__> Yes, I applied all updates
<holstein> david__: im not kicking you out of here, but...
<david__> does the "U-control" support MIDI?
<holstein> you can also try #ubuntu, #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> #xubuntu
<david__> understood
<holstein> #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> this is really *not* ubuntustudio specific
<holstein> you can cast a wider net in the #xubuntu pool
<holstein> or general buntu channels
<david__> Except I'm using a fresh install of UbuntuStudio
<holstein> but, if i want an audio rig, i *never* use the internal card
<holstein> david__: yeay
<holstein> with upgrades applied
<holstein> ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<holstein> same kernel
<holstein> same alsa versions
<holstein> same pulse
<holstein> if you applied an upgrade that broke soething ubuntu main ubuntu
<holstein> that same thing will happen with ubuntustudio
<holstein> or ubuntu
<holstein> or xubuntu
<holstein> whatever...
<david__> Sound worked on Ubuntu main just Ardour was broken
<david__> (after a few days)
<david__> use)
<holstein> yeah, and that makes no sense
<holstein> you use JACK for a few days, and break it?
<holstein> how?
<holstein> what did you do?
<holstein> why did you leave it?
<holstein> whatever is going on, you have some trouble shooting to do
<david__> It stopped working during normal use (switching between Rosegarden and Ardour). After troubleshooting for a while I hoped a fresh install would help, but I ended up with different problems.
<holstein> yup
<holstein> its a drag
<holstein> david__: i think you should get the LTS
<dbolton> holstein: I was able to get Ardour working on the regular Ubuntu (it was still installed on a separate partition)
<dbolton> It was some corrupt Ardour files causing a problem
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-19
<psc> well the difference i have now is that pulseaudio is not listed in jack anymore, but i still can use it with my hdmi cable
<henry1000> Hi, i need some help
<henry1000> i installed recently Ubuntu Studio on my Acer Aspire 5560G, how can i get all the drivers?
<psc> henry1000, what is not working?
<psc> henry1000, video / sound / usb device?
<psc> in linux world you don't really need to download the drivers, they come with the system but default
<psc> oh damn, i was helping someone for the first time... and boom he's gone
<psc> and i am not that smart
<len-dt> psc happens all the time
<psc> np! everyone is busy - but i guess if you really want to use this distribution you will get the time
<len-dt> audio is getting worse on PCs not better. I think there is a learning curve in going from isa and pci to USB and PCIe
<len-dt> The audio interface manufactures have not yet got it right.
<psc> with usb3 i think it's a bit of a nightmare also
<len-dt> There are no USB3 audio IFs I know of and no standard
<psc> for my setup i had to buy a firewire pci-e interface to connect my firepod 1010 because my new mobo has no firewire input
<len-dt> USB2 is just starting to get sorted
<psc> i was really worry about latency / gliches / compatibility but in the end it is working nicely
<len-dt> psc how is that working?
<psc> i had to buy a TI chipset firewire adapter
<psc> around  30 bucks
<psc> (CAD / USD)
<len-dt> Sounds good. There have been some people having problems with pcie sound.
<len-dt> xruns and stuff
<psc> i didn't know this important information, when you have a better cpu you can get lower latency!
<len-dt> Ya mostly.
<psc> right now i am around 8ms (round trip) calculated with jdelay
<len-dt> I'm not sure what mine is, but it is good enough for live work.
<len-dt> qjackctl says 5.8ms but that is not measured.
<len-dt> Oh hang on that is not where I normally set things... 2.9 ms... but that is one way so the 5.8 would be round trip and I think the D66 adds 1 ms each way too.
<len-dt> I have an old P4 at 2.6Mhz. But that is a PCI card.
<len-dt> PCI has a little bit lower overhead.
<psc> yes you really need jdelay to know the round-trip latency, for me it was my big problem when doing live stuff, so right now i am pretty happy to be around 8-10ms
<psc> qjackctl latency report is one-way only and not precise
<frederick>  OMG,i still can not use my tablet with wizardpen driver
<frederick> oh,really sad about that
<frederick> please,anybody could help me with my installation of UGEE RAINBOW tablet driver on ubuntu studio 12.10?
<frederick> hello guys,i really need the tablet because i am a CGer,i am happy with ubuntu studio but only the tablet driver
<zequence> frederick: I don't think any of the Ubuntu Studio devs have used tablets with Ubuntu Studio, so that is an area where we probably have zero knowledge.
<zequence> frederick: However, it should work the same as on Ubuntu
<zequence> Usually drivers come baked with the kernel. There are a few firmware drivers that you can install separately
<zequence> In unusual cases, you have to find source, or do some trickery to get stuff working
<zequence> The Ubuntu Studio kernel: linux-lowlatency has the same exact stuff as the Ubuntu kernel: linux.generic
<zequence> linux-generic*
<zequence> So, no difference there
<smartboyhw> yep
<smartboyhw> frederick, the only difference is that we are lowlatency that's all
<zequence> Well, when it comes to drivers, at least ;)
<smartboyhw> zequence, yep:P
<zequence> frederick: You can pretty much ask on any Linux related forum or channel about this
<zequence> I don't know what would be the most appopriate
<zequence> lunchtime..
<frederick> nobody has ever try to install a tablet?
<smartboyhw> frederick, no
<DR01D-Engineer> you want to install ubuntustudio on a tablet?
<DR01D-Engineer> does the os even support touchscreen hardware
<frederick> smartboyhw,but i think for a artist who using ubuntu studio as their studio tools,the tablet is very nessesary
<frederick> i know for the expensive WACOM tablet all version of ubuntu support well
<smartboyhw> frederick, um give me a website of the manufacturer of your tablet please
<smartboyhw> frederick, we do normally audio...
<smartboyhw> I do normally video so...
<frederick> DR01D-Engineer,no,i want to use my UGEE Rainbow tablet(which can draw as paper) on ubuntu studio
<smartboyhw> DR01D-Engineer, it is possible now though. You can install Ubuntu on a Nexus 7!
<frederick> what i mean "tablet' is the "digitizer"
<frederick> http://www.ugee.com.cn/
<frederick> this is the website of my graphic tablet producer
<frederick> i am sorry for makes all of you misunderstand ,i just want to install my graphic tablet(or called digitizer)on my ubuntu computer so that i can draw something or using sculpt tools in BLENDER 3D
<frederick> i tried to install Wizardpen,and do something according to the readme file,but still can not work
<DR01D-Engineer> i see. sounds cool
<frederick> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen
<frederick> this is the website which i want to take reference but i have not found the special comments about ubuntu 12.10
<frederick> DR01D-Engineer,thanks for help
<frederick> smartboyhw,thank you for help
<quietone> anyone know where I can get help with USB speakers and AVLinux?
<holstein> quietone: maybe a debian channel
<holstein> i would just plug them in
<holstein> in a terminal run "lsusb"
<holstein> if you see them there, then you can move on to alsa..
<holstein> alsamixer in the terminal
<holstein> quietone: you can try one of the ubuntu derivitives live and test... pavucontrol might be helpful
<holstein> quietone: you can try #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> !sound quietone
<holstein> !sound | quietone
<ubottu> quietone: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> quietone: i dont think AVlinux uses pulse, though it wouldnt hurt to pull it in for pavucontrol if you need it
<holstein> quietone: testing with an ubuntu live CD would be very helpful.. then you can more easily learn how to use them in AV
<holstein> good luck!. gotta run
<quietone> holstein, thanks
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-20
<jagginess> hi
<ubuntuStudioUser> I was going to try out Ubuntu Studio and was debating between 12.04 and 12.10. The last time I installed Ubuntu Studio was 10.04. Would anyone recommend one over the other between 12.04 and 12.10?
<zequence> ubuntuStudioUser: The main difference between the two is some changes in the menu, some additional preinstalled packages, and a newer pulseaudio
<ubuntuStudioUser> Does it matter whether one is LTS or whatever?
<zequence> There is a bug in both, which leaves jackdbus running in the background, when trying to stop it with qjackctl
<zequence> I don't think it matters, if it's LTS or not. Not in any major way, anyway
<ubuntuStudioUser> Funny you mention that.. I had that bug way back too
<ubuntuStudioUser> I got so used to killall -9 jack
<zequence> Yea, same here
<ubuntuStudioUser> in the terminal
<zequence> There's a bugfix on the way, but it may take some time to get it in
<ubuntuStudioUser> I love that they went with XFCE
<ubuntuStudioUser> even though I don't have much experience with it..
<ubuntuStudioUser> I just don't like the direction vanilla has gone
<zequence> I'm a Ubuntu Studio dev, but I use Gnome3 myself :)
<ubuntuStudioUser> Oh..
<ubuntuStudioUser> sorry then.
<ubuntuStudioUser> was "dissing" it
<zequence> It was the right choice though, to go with XFCE
<ubuntuStudioUser> Yeah, not so resource hungry
<zequence> Well, on that part, I don't think there's much of a difference
<zequence> Gnome3 is pretty fast
<ubuntuStudioUser> I would also like to say, THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR WORKING ON UBUNTU STUDIO
<ubuntuStudioUser> really?
<ubuntuStudioUser> the all caps is because I can't say that loud enough
<ubuntuStudioUser> I really do love the work you guys do
<zequence> XFCE was a safer choice, as the other two were so new, and got so much negative attention, as well as being buggy, etc
<ubuntuStudioUser> I guess I'll give the latest a go.. (I mean 12.10)
<zequence> The community seems to prefer XFCE
<zequence> ubuntuStudioUser: Do you usually use any PPAs with US?
<zequence> Like, KXstudio?
<ubuntuStudioUser> no.. I've never tried that
<ubuntuStudioUser> what does it have?
<ubuntuStudioUser> some bleeding edge stuff?
<ubuntuStudioUser> I'm really anticipating Ardour3.. but I know this may not be the place to discuss that..
<ubuntuStudioUser> One thing that I can say that turned me off to Unity and GnomeShell is that I can't move the panel to the bottom, or the window buttons to the right.
<zequence> ubuntuStudioUser: kxstudio PPA does have more up to date packages, but only one type of jack (no jack1). So, adding that will change some things substantially
<zequence> (if I'm not terribly mistaking)
<zequence> ubuntuStudioUser: jackdbus is fixed there, at least
<zequence> I just got my bugfix patch accepted into 13.04, so hopefully I can soon get it into both 12.10 and 12.04 :)
<ubuntuStudioUser> Great!
<ubuntuStudioUser> Do you know of the kernel differences between 12.04 and 12.10? if any?
<zequence> Not my code, however (it's a couple of commits from the original jack2 source, pointed out to me by falktx - the guy behind kxstudio)
<smartboyhw> ubuntuStudioUser, in 12.04 we use 3.2 kernel, in 12.10 we use 3.5
<zequence> ubuntuStudioUser: The kernel is more or less the same, performance wise. It's not as fast as some older kernels, and that is not due to it being -lowlatency, instead of -rt. Rather it has to do with the vanilla kernel being less responsive since around 3.0
<ubuntuStudioUser> I remember mucking around with realtime priorities back in hardy, but I didn't really know what I was doing and had to hard reset all the time.. I wish I was smart enough back then to go on IRC. Seems like a great and helpful community
<ubuntuStudioUser> I will see how it operates "out of the box" I guess
<zequence> ubuntuStudioUser: realtime privilege is out of the box.
<ubuntuStudioUser> Yeah.. I think it may have been even back then.. but I blindly followed some tutorials getting into some low level stuff that I didn't really understand. I learned some stuff..mostly how much I don't know
<ubuntuStudioUser> It gave me a good appreciation for the work that devs like you do.
<zequence> ubuntuStudioUser: I think some version of Ubuntu did not offer realtime privilege, and of course, it's not easy to set up when you don't know what to do. Recently, it's not that hard. Just install jackd, say yes to realtime, and add yourself to audio group
<zequence> Then there are some tweaks you can do, however, Ubuntu Studio just comes with a couple of extras
<zequence> The rtirq script is one, which only needs -lowlatency to work
<ubuntuStudioUser> when you put the dash before it like "-lowlatency" or "-rt" is that referring to compilation options? or some runtime switch?
<zequence> ubuntuStudioUser: linux-lowlatency, linux-rt
<zequence> The name of the kernels
<zequence> there's no linux-rt in the kernel
<zequence> In the repo, I mean :)
<ubuntuStudioUser> I'm stupid..I thought realtime and lowlatency were the same
<zequence> There's no linux-rt in the repo.
<ubuntuStudioUser> Is the idea that lowlatency is good enough, and more stable?
<zequence> linux-lowlatency is an exact copy of linux-generic, with one small difference. It's diffing in a couple of config options, making it more responsive
<ubuntuStudioUser> or "preempt" or something?
<ubuntuStudioUser> oh
<zequence> Much of the realtime patch has been imported into the main linux vanilla source, so even the vanilla kernel is capable of low latency operation, if configured for it
<zequence> linux-lowlatency is however not the same as linux-rt, but in practice, it's an adequate replacement (and I hope newer kernels will improve, cause both -lowlatency and -rt has been worse in performance for a while now)
<ubuntuStudioUser> when you say "performance" I assume you are referring to lowest latency without xruns
<zequence> Yea
<ubuntuStudioUser> ok
<ubuntuStudioUser> hm
<ubuntuStudioUser> what do you think is the best for production?
<zequence> I use linux-lowlatency
<zequence> I do more or less only live audio processing, so reliable operation at low latencies is important for me
<ubuntuStudioUser> Yeah, that's what I'm interested in
<zequence> And, I find linux-lowlatency adequate for that. I will however probably be using version 2.6.37 for my personal use :)
<ubuntuStudioUser> is that lucid, or hardy or something? or is that just the latest with the older kernel?
<zequence> 2.6.37 was in Natty, I think
<zequence> 10.10
<ubuntuStudioUser> Do you prefer that for the Kernel, or just what's in the distro (gui/etc)?
<zequence> Just the kernel. It's the most suitable for low latencies that I have tried, since the linux-rt from 9.10
<ubuntuStudioUser> You can't just mix and match anything, can you? This is probably a noob question.. and I do appreciate all the patience you're having with all my questions by the way.. but can you use the 2.6.37 kernel with the latest release?
<holstein> ubuntuStudioUser: you are welcome to try it
<holstein> ubuntuStudioUser: i would expect issues.. though i might try it myself at some point
<holstein> ubuntuStudioUser: most folks dont need low-latency though..
<smartboyhw> ubuntuStudioUser, that is NOT RECOMMENDED
<holstein> if you arent doing realtime effects, or running a software synth, who cares if it takes half a second to hear audio when you press play
<smartboyhw> ubuntuStudioUser, well I
<holstein> that being said, i have nice latency with the latest stock kernels
<smartboyhw> am not even sure if it is possible or not...
<smartboyhw> holstein, good
 * smartboyhw uses linux-lowlatency here
<ubuntuStudioUser> well.. I'm going to try it.. and we'll see what happens. hopefully, I'll be back to report my progress!
<ubuntuStudioUser> thanks for all the help guys!
<holstein> sure, but why?
<ubuntuStudioUser> I mean.. just try 12.10
<holstein> if i may ask.. i know i can say why i would like to try an older kernel
<ubuntuStudioUser> without any changes
<holstein> OH... yeah... i would
 * smartboyhw would like a 4.10 system using a 3.7-rc6 kernel rather than a 13.04 using a 2.6.37 kernel..
<zequence> I don't actually know what could go wrong in using an older kernel. The times I've used one, I've had no problems
<zequence> But, that's not exactly being scientific
<holstein> yeah, i wouldnt be scared of trying it.. i would just expect issues
<zequence> I'm just wondering what those issues might be
<zequence> I asked about it on the kernel channel. Hoping someone coiuld shed some light on it
<zequence> I've heard rumors of issues, but never actually seen one
<holstein> sure.. i would imagine since the other packages are expecting a different kernel, there could be some issues
<holstein> a firmware package... something like a proprietary blob that would cause x not to start.. nothing that you couldnt handle
<zequence> Well, I guess there might be an issue with newer graphic drivers. Stuff that isn't baked into the kernel, but that's like one thing
<zequence> Theoretically there might be problems with some firmware, but in most cases I think those have not changed much for years
<zequence> All though, since the proprietary drivers is built against the actual kernel, I don't think there would be any issues after all
<holstein> i guess i would try it... im just saying, i dont want someone joining the channel saying "im running kernel 2.6.x in ubuntu 12.10 and its your fault my system isnt booting"
<zequence> And as for the firmware, the safe way would be to download packages for that kernel version
<holstein> i dont think its an issue for advanced/learned users who can either fix it, or understand the level of support
<zequence> I think if someone would start adding a 2.6.37 kernel to 12.10, that person would need to find out how to do that, and in that case, probably knows a bit about linux
<smartboyhw> The problem is: There is backporting for newer kernels to older releases, but there are not "frontporting" for older kernels to newer releases...
<zequence> Yea, well. I'm still wondering what the problem would be..
<studio-user368> hi
<studio-user368> my name is jorch, please I want to know where can i find a manual or something about ardour and audacity
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-21
<boudi> anyone here?
<boudi> how do you go about changing the desktop picture in ubuntu studio?
<xrs1> "start" menu -> Settings -> settings manager -> desktop
<gusti> hi
<smartboyhw> Hi GuruPilgrim
<smartboyhw> Oops
<smartboyhw> Hi gusti
<gusti> im a complete rookie here
<gusti> :)
<gusti> noob
<smartboyhw> gusti, don't worry
<gusti> well
<gusti> since this is working
<gusti> im not worring
<gusti> live support gives me a hope
<gusti> :)
<gusti> os working smooth
<gusti> so far
<nugnuts> 2
<gusti> hi there
<gusti> help need
<gusti> anyone
<gusti> how to add a new hdd to the grub to avoid error 15 while boot?
<gusti> hdd added to the system after the os instalation
<gusti> and now making problems while boot
<gusti> smooth boot without it
<gusti> ok
<gusti> noone
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-22
<pietro10> Hi. is there anyting in libav**-53 that is not in libav**-extra-53? just wondering before I go ahead and install the ubuntustudio-audio metapackage. Thanks.
<zequence> pietro10: Don't think many people has investigated, but I would assume nothing would be uninstalled if you added those?
<zequence> ah, I see
<zequence> conflicts
<pietro10> right
<zequence> pietro10: What are you needing libav*extra-53 for?
<pietro10> it's part of ubuntustudio-audio
<pietro10> installing packages that provide the indivudal software components :
<pietro10> :/
<zequence> pietro10: I think you can hardly avoid installing libav*extra-53
<zequence> A lot of packages depend on it
<zequence> pietro10: I should ask, what are you needing libav**53 for?
<pietro10> I just wanted to know if extra lacked anything that was in the default
<zequence> pietro10: It seems mplayer will be broken
<zequence> But, other than that, I don't expect there would be a problem
<pietro10> no I mean in the libraries themselves
<zequence> Well, you can look at the packages to find out :)
<pietro10> the package descriptions are identical
<zequence> Since mplayer breaks, I expect there is some kind of diff
<pietro10> http://packages.medibuntu.org/lucid/libavcodec-extra-52.html says " This package contains a unrestricted version of the libavcodec shared object that should only be used by Debian packages. "
<pietro10> not sure what they mean by unrestricted
<zequence> But, mplayer doesn't depend on it, after all
<pietro10> ok so extra just has more stuff :/
<pietro10> thanks anyway
<XRS1>  /join #facebook
<XRS1> oops
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest25908> hi
<Guest25908> i am using ubuntu studio first time
<Guest25908> can i use my usb tv stick with this?
<zequence> Guest25908: Best way to find out is to try it
<zequence> Guest25908: If it doesn't work, there is a chance that you need to do something to get it to work, in which case google is your friend :)
<zequence> Guest25908: It's the same on all Ubuntu platforms, concerning a device like that
<Guest25908> i have tried many times on other versions of  ubuntu
<Guest25908> and i dont have any hope
<zequence> Guest25908: What model is it?
<Guest25908> its enter tv usb stick
<Guest25908> earlier i have tried with pinnacle internal card in my desktop it was success and worked with tv time and some other applications
<zequence> Guest25908: Yea, I don't know much about TV tuner cards, but this one does not seem to have a lot of information
<zequence> At least not for Linux
<cjohnston> ScottL doesn't seem to be around.. does anyone know if the blueprints for Studio Raring are all setup and ready for status.ubuntu.com?
<zequence> cjohnston: It's already done
<cjohnston> thanks zequence.. just checking
<zequence> cjohnston: I'm taking care of that for the most part. May I ask what your interest in that is :)?
<cjohnston> zequence: I maintain status.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> did you see the email I sent out a couple of days ago?
<zequence> cjohnston: hmm, nope. Let me find it..
<cjohnston> zequence: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-November/036149.html
<cjohnston> fwiw, you may want to sign up to ubuntu-devel
<zequence> cjohnston: I got it, but I need to be better at going through my mail
<cjohnston> zequence: do all of the blueprints that are related to Ubuntu Studio follow the ubuntustudio-r-<something> this cycle? if so, I can get rid of all of the foundations, app-dev, desktop stuff
<zequence> Or, filtering it, that is
<cjohnston> I have a feeling that the number of work items you guys actually have for ubuntu studio are artificially inflated by a few members of the team
<zequence> cjohnston: All of our blueprints for raring are accepted. I was at #ubuntu-release a couple of days ago for that
<zequence> No, I would say all of our workitems are good
<zequence> What we did was we separated non release blueprints (stuff that doesn't end up on the ISO)
<cjohnston> zequence: are all of the things that are foundations-r actually related to Ubuntu Studio?
<cjohnston> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-raring/ubuntustudio-dev.html  <--- is where I'm referring to
<cjohnston> the topic seems to only have 42 work items, where the team itself has almost 180.
<zequence> cjohnston: I don't know what those blueprints are about tbh. We only registered the ubuntustudio-r-* ones
<cjohnston> ok.. I'll work on getting them removed to clean up the team
<cjohnston> if I can
<cjohnston> thanks for your help zequence
<zequence> cjohnston: np. Still trying to figure out how ubuntustudio-dev is involved in that
<studio-user578> aiutoooo
<studio-user578> c'è nessuno
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-23
<rickbol_> any recommendation for an app that plays midi files and exposes simple control over tempo\transpose? I've used timidity in the past.
<pietro10> Hi. What compositing does Ubuntu Studio use, if any?
<pietro10> Hi. What compositing (compiz, kwin, etc.c) does Ubuntu Studio's GUI setup use? Thanks.
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-24
<holstein> pietro10: we dont ship compisiting by default
<holstein> i sometimes just use xcompmgr... or the one that xubuntu uses... the xfce default one
<holstein> pietro10: you can use whatever you want from the ubuntu repos
<pietro10> ok
<pietro10> I was asking because I use the magnifiers in the compositors
<pietro10> compiz enhanced zoom desktop or kwin zoom
<pietro10> standalone screen magnifiers don't do what they do (magnify the entire screen) and orca has only been a giant, slow bugfest in my uses
<pietro10> which is the xubuntu compositor?
<holstein> pietro10: its in the xubuntu menu
<holstein> i dont have it in front of me.. its not what you are looking for anyway
<pietro10> ok
<misterxyz> I have a problem with my ubuntu studio system(on acer aspire). There is sound on headphones and speakers simultaneously. Is there any way to fix that problem?
<Inoki> Hi lads. Is there a way to associate everything web related to Chrome instead of FF in US 12.10? When I e.g. use Kupfer to open a link to a website it always opens Firefox instead of Chrome.
<misterxyz> I have a problem with my ubuntu studio system(on acer aspire). There is sound on headphones and speakers simultaneously. Is there any way to fix that problem?
<Inoki> misterxyz: ask on forums - a higher probability of getting a response.
<misterxyz> ok thank you
<zequence> Inoki: You need to set the default web browser
<zequence> Inoki: In Settings Manager, you'll find "Preferred Applications"
<zequence> misterxyz: That's unusual
<zequence> misterxyz: You could ask on #alsa or #pulseaudio
<zequence> misterxyz: It has to do with drivers and such, which is the same on all Linux platforms
<studio-user390> тут по русски можно спрашивать?
<smartboyhw> studio-user390, please speak English:D
<studio-user390> я почти не знаю английского. Можно писать через переводчик?
<studio-user390> I almost do not know English. You can communicate through an interpreter?
<smartboyhw> studio-user390, eh hum I am not even sure we have a Russian here......
<studio-user390> I solved the problem by yourself. Thank you for your attention.
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-25
<scarecrow> i made a program launcher for panel 2 that runs sudo swapoff -a && sudo swapon -vda in terminal. when i click on it, a terminal window pops up asking for my password then closes upon entering. Neither command are being run (if i paste into terminal it works fine) whats going on?
<scarecrow> fixed: "sudo sh -c 'swapoff -a && swapon -vda'"
<kickore> Quick question with hopefully a short answer
<kickore> why does my install keep randomly forgetting I have a keyboard and mouse
<flip> Howdy folks :) Installing Ubuntu Studio now...exciting times.
<flip> Kind of neat to drop into IRC _during_ the installation process.
<cfhowlett> flip: 12.04?
<flip> Just grabbed the latest stable of the site minutes ago.
<flip> Didn't catch the version foolishly.
<flip> cfhowlett: anything I should watch out for? :)
<flip> install complete. Going down for reboot. Ciao for now.
<cfhowlett> good luck!  Personally, my preference is to use LTS only releases and avoid the biannual upgrade headache.
<flip> cfhowlette: 12.04 indeed
<cfhowlett> flip: nice.  Enjoy.
<Sarexpert_> I have just installed UbuntuStudio 12.04 to Oracle Virtualbox on Win 7.  Any suggestions on any special settings.  I set up a 64 Gig fixed size "disk" and gave it 1 Gig of memory.
<Sarexpert_> Also, I am very familiar with Gnome 2, and XFCE is new to me.  Thoughts on putting in a limited Gnome 2 desktop?
<zequence> Sarexpert_: You might not get the audio performance you'd like using a virtual install. What are you using US for?
<raven> hi
<raven> how to create mp3-chapters in audacity?
<len-dt> raven, first I need to know what a chapter is is an MP#.
<len-dt> I can guess... but I don't know.
<raven> some mp3 podcasts have chapter marks i can jump to with vlc like dvd chapter marks - i need to do that too
<len-dt> That was what I thought.
<len-dt> I suspect that audacity doesn't do that on it's own and they would have to be added later.
<len-dt> id3v2 does that though.
<len-dt> there is also libid3-tools
<raven> are theese timeline tools?
<len-dt> I am not sure. Just looking through the installer.... Just opened audacity to look at that.
<raven> ok i have to cut an event realtime so i cannot test theese tools now
<raven> ill look at it later
<len-dt> audacity does not do this.
<len-dt> I can understand why you would want that though, sort of a gcdmaster for mp3s.
<len-dt> I think most people in music ship a set of files, but chapters make sense to me.
<len-dt> try this:
<len-dt> http://www.ehow.com/how_12212042_make-chapters-audacity.html
<len-dt> It seems there is a way to make chapters in audacity... but not in the export section where I looked.
<len-dt> raven ^^^
<len-dt> Nope, that is not what you want, It just splits the file into smaller files.
<raven> len-dt are you there?
<Len-nb> raven, Ya
<raven> now i need any way to add chapters
<raven> i looked at the two apps but i do not know how to use it for that
<Len-nb> I am not sure either. It seems that the chapter part of the id3v2 is not included in the main spec, but is an addendum.
<raven> how to find out? i would work with entering each chapter by hand but how to use id3v2?
<Len-nb> This means that having an id editor or a player that is compliant does not mean it has chapters.
<raven> ?
<Len-nb> There is not much information on this... even though it has been around since 2005
<holstein> i listen to a lot of pocasts, and have never used chapters... is that a featuer of a particular player raven ?
<raven> at least of vlc but i need this option
<Len-nb> I think it is the mp3 editor/encoder/idmaker
<holstein> sure.. im just trying to determine what that option is, as i have not heard of it
<Len-nb> It is there holstein ,but not common.
<raven> for example at webradio stations you have changing id tags and i think that is nothing different to chapters
<raven> theese are just changing ids
<holstein> raven: it is quite different
<holstein> raven: an id tage is an id tag.. chapters are like placeholders
<Len-nb> chapter tags reside at the begining of the mp3 file
<raven> anything like "enhanced podcasts" which also is able to include changing images
<Len-nb> there is also a set of TOC tags
<raven> anyway how to add this to an mp3?
<Len-nb> raven, I think any of us would have to do the same research you would to find out.
<holstein> raven: import the audio to ardour.. export to whatever.. convert to mp3.. though that is overkill for what you want
<holstein> raven: what is the goal?
<holstein> raven: if you are creating the content, and wanting to create markers for listeners, i wouldnt bother...
<holstein> i would say few know about them... or use them
<holstein> i think after digging around and coming up with some 'less than elegant' solution, you'll be able to implement something several people will notice
<Len-nb> holstein, in a two hour podcast it would be nice to listen to 20 min and come back to it with out having to try to find the same place.
<holstein> sure, but thats not a chapter mark.. thats a feature of my playter
<Len-nb> The problem is that any of the podcasts I listen to are made by people who just barely know how to record the audio file and package to mp3
<holstein> player*.. it resumes
<holstein> http://forum.audacityteam.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=68075
<Len-nb> It could be a chapter mark.
<holstein> http://id3v2-chap-tool.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> http://forum.videohelp.com/threads/285036-How-would-I-create-points-or-chapters-throughout-my-mp3-audio-file
<holstein> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/47790-6-create-chapters-long-file
<holstein> raven: i would also not search "mp3" for this.. you can create the chapters in whatever format and convert to mp3
<holstein> raven: searching mp3 uneccessarily limits the search.. when all you want is chapters in an audio file
<raven> ok have to do later
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-18
<caodepalha> hello everyone. something strange just happened. I've turned on my laptop and my ubuntustudio is all messed up. My workplaces dissapeared, firefox starts up at login and I can't cloe the window and all other windows are not working properly.
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, logout/login
<cfhowlett> or reboot
<caodepalha> I've done that already. if i log into a diferent user on the gnome desktop everything is allright. it only happned in my ubuntustudio acount
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, hmm.  could be your xfce desktop environment is scrambled.
<zequence> caodepalha: Something in your user settings is screwed up. Might be you enabled remembering the session in the login/logout procedure
<zequence> caodepalha: The simple solution is to delete ~/.config and preferable also ~/.cache
<caodepalha> i'm loggeg onto gnome right now can that be done from here?
<zequence> just make sure you aren't really wanting to keep some of your application settings, because most of them will be reset (not firefox)
<caodepalha> logged*
<zequence> caodepalha: Yes, in a terminal, do: rm -r ~/.config ~/.cache
<caodepalha> what type of applications settings can be lost'
<caodepalha> ?
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, nothing that can be reset...
<cfhowlett> nothing that CAN'T be reset
<caodepalha> I don't lose any of the programs installed right? do i lose program settings?
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, programs stay, settings go
<caodepalha> ardour settings and other stuff
<zequence> most of your application settings will be reset
<zequence> not firefox
<caodepalha> hum ok and then the desktop goes back to the way it was before.  but with setting reset. i just run thr command rm -r ~/.confing ~/.cache from a terminal on gnome the log out and log in into ubuntustudio?
<caodepalha> back the way it was with setting reset
<caodepalha> settings*
<zequence> yes, back to initial, default  settings
<caodepalha> will all the programs appear in the menu the way i left them set?
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, no. they'll appear as they did the very first time you logged in as a new user.
<caodepalha> but they'll be there still and i "just" have to add them in thr settings manager right?
<zequence> all applications will still be installed
<zequence> just their settings will be reset
<zequence> no system settings will be touched, only user settings in the user home folder
<caodepalha> do they appear in the menu?
<zequence> yes
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, "they" ?  the PROGRAMS will be present.  the SETTINGS will be default until you change them
<caodepalha> ok I was just trying to understand since i've spent a lot of time editing the user menu would the programs apear in the same spaces iv'e left them
<caodepalha> i get a: no such file directory answer
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, guarantee that file is present
<caodepalha> how do i locate it?
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, *config* not *confing*
<caodepalha> sudo rm -r ~/-config ~/.cache
<caodepalha> ?
<caodepalha> i still get the same response
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, go to your file manager, display home, display .hidden folders
<caodepalha> ok
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, take your time and only nuke the 2 files specified
<caodepalha> ok i ran the command. now i see the reset lol
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, make of note of it.  you might need it again someday.
<caodepalha> i dont even know how it happened
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, but you know how to fix it :)
<caodepalha> true! thanks
<Siya> zequence: I can't seem to find any decent examples in puredata, where dB values are converted to a linear value. Any pointers maybe?
<zequence> Siya: There's dbtorms and rmstodb I think
<zequence> and other conversions objects too
<zequence> create a dbtorms, then right-click for help
<zequence> you'll see a bunch
<Siya> zequence: the thing that trips me up is negative representation in dB
<zequence> Siya: I really recommend you to drop inteo #dataflow for specifics, also the pd mail list. The mail list is incredibly active.
<Siya> kthnx
<zequence> There's also a forum, which is fairly active as well. I only use the mail list myself
<aloiece> why is ubuntu studio using pulse audio and not jack by default? or am I mixing things up?
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> aloiece: ^
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio is not an audio only distribution
<aloiece> I see
<aloiece> thanks
<studio-user776> what a fun-filled day!!
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-19
<willie_> I am having no luck getting Skype (64 bit) installed on Studio 13.10. Anyone got a link to help?
<holstein> willie_: did you get the one from the skype site?
<willie_> I had read that one is sort of messed up for 13.10. Is the skype site the best place to get it then? And can I expect problems due to Pulse (that's what I think the site said)
<holstein> willie_: there is not "best".. its not "supported", or open for us to support, so the best will be the one that works
<holstein> i use the one from the site
<willie_> haha. true.
<willie_> I do have another general question though - I got Studio instead of vanilla Ubuntu because of the focus on creative endeavors. I am not great or even good, but I like trying to create good things
<willie_> but whenever I try and find help for Ubuntu Studio, the search always seems to default to Ubuntu
<willie_> This channel has become my go to site for info
<willie_> that said, what site or sites would be most helpful for me to bookmark for U.S, help?
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> it really depends on what you are searching for information on
<willie_> It is Ubuntu, but the underlying system is diff (no dash, no gnome) and the help from one has not been helpful to me on the other sometimes
<holstein> willie_: the underlying system is the same
<holstein> willie_: main ubuntu has no gnome anymore
<holstein> willie_: we have xfce like xubuntu... but, it really depends on what you are looking for information on
<willie_> No gnome? Shows you how much attention I pay. Actually, I am a photographer and not a programmer. I wanted to go total open source as I like the philosophy.\
<holstein> willie_: skype is not open
<willie_> I know - but I am taking it as far as I can. No more Digital Photo Professional or Lightroom, using Darktable instead. Gimp instead of a PhotoShop option. Kdenlive instead of Vegas Pro.
<willie_> Even using Ubuntu One to ship files instead of Dropbox (when Ubuntu One cooperates)
<holstein> if you need cmyk, you might run into a wall
<willie_> I understand there are a couple of Skype like programs for open source, but haven't really run into them
<holstein> willie_: if the other person uses the application, it works
<willie_> Holstein - thanks for your help. Off to install now
<Siya> I need some help with my .asoundrc file for 2* stereo loopback (snd-aloop) interfaces
<Siya> I seem to be doing it wrong
<Siya> my alsa-base.conf states pcm_substreams=2 yet I can do "-c 6" the issuing alsa_out
<Siya> When I try to issue the seconds alsa_out statement it complains about the rate
<zequence> Siya: Maybe someone in #opensourcemusicians knows. I've never been tweaking alsa configs myself like that
<zequence> or at #alsa
<hansford> I am new to Ubuntu Studio and need help on Qjackctl...never used this before, can someone help me how to "patch" my ardour to my calf plugins and the hydrogen.
<aloiece> how come I still haven't found a working fix for the mute button problem: when press the mute multimedia key, it would mute, but not unmute...
<MangaKaDenza> Blargh! I installed ubuntu studio via apt-get, and now, my fonts are messed up!
<MangaKaDenza> I checked every settings thing related to appearance/fonts, but nothing was resolved!
<MangaKaDenza> so... how do I fix this?
<MangaKaDenza> I mean its an interesting font and all... but I don't want it for hexchat/google chrome/etc :x
<GridCube> MangaKaDenza, go to >settings >Setting manager >Appareance >Fonts
<MangaKaDenza> brb
<MangaKaDenza> so... there isn't a settings thing...
<MangaKaDenza> but a direct link to setting manager
<MangaKaDenza> odd..
<MangaKaDenza> its also set to my default Segoe UI
<MangaKaDenza> I tried purging ubuntustudio* earlier... but that didn't work... and I reinstalled hexchat
<MangaKaDenza> GridCube, and hexchat is also saying Segoe UI
<MangaKaDenza> nope... still the same
<GridCube> MangaKaDenza, log off and log in using the guest session
<MangaKaDenza> and then?
<GridCube> if that looks alrihgt i suggest you to remove your ~/.config/xfce4 files
<GridCube> and let them respawn
<MangaKaDenza> btw... also using Kubuntu/KDE
<MangaKaDenza> would that cause any conflicts?
<GridCube> yes
<MangaKaDenza> hmm, how so?
<GridCube> i have no idea  about kde settings
<GridCube> so it will cause the conflict of that i dont know how to support you
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-20
<GridCube> if someone can know about this you people might, i bought an usb audio card because this mobo im using now has an integrated card that doesnt want to work while an hdmi output is on, so i didnt have sound, so i bought this usb card, and it works perfectly, but it has some picky noise all the time
<GridCube> so i wonder if its possible to reduce that noise
<zequence> GridCube: Often usb devices will make noise on laptops when the power cord is connected
<GridCube> its a cpu, but ill live with ti
<GridCube> its better than not having headphones though annoying
<Guest75115> I'm using the 64 bit version of ubuntu studio and I'm having serious issues
<Guest75115> Even in safe mode, I cannot boot, period
<Guest75115> Getting a message saying that it can't stat the resume device file... I need this system working right away, I have work that I desperately need to do, and my phone (which I'm typing this on) won't cut it
<Guest75115> Please, someone help!
<Guest75115> Hello? Look, will someone kindly tell me how to get into the system, and what I need to change to bypass this?
<Guest75115> A simple link to some directions would be nice...
<Guest75115> How about how to chroot into the sys via live cd? Pretty pretty please?
<Guest75115> Come on, I'm expecting a ton of effort to type this on a touchscreen, a response would be much appreciated
<Guest75115> Exerting, not expecting
<Guest75115> Please, someone, anyone!
<Guest75115> Guess I'm on my own... Certainly won't be recommending Ubuntu to anyone, seeing as their support channel seems to be totally useless
<suitcase> Greetings all
<bsidecr> hi im new using ubuntu studio im trying to install my soundcard (M  audio mkII) but it has been very difficult for me to configure correctly the system. Can somebody help me? Thanks
<suitcase> Greetings all.
<suitcase> Does anyone have the expirence of coming to a fresh install of 13.10 and finding the volume control missing and muted?
<suitcase> I am so anxious to get back to sooperlooping. beatboxing and the like
<aloiece> where's the firewall settings in ubuntustudio?
<wilee-nilee> aloiece, You would have to install a firewall, generally not needed.
<wilee-nilee> iptables is more robust
<aloiece> mhm
<SysAdmin_Raven> hello
<SysAdmin_Raven> is there a way i can force skype to use either jacksink or pulseaudio instead of the default alsa list?
<SysAdmin_Raven> i have it fixed so nvm
<robierob> hey guys i want to get an RT kernal for a cutom build i am doing of xubuntu studio... whats the terminal call for it?
<robierob> sudo apt-get install ?
<Teleport> How to autoroute a software to soundcard at startup?
<zsitek> exit
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-21
<aloiece> sysadmin_rav how?
<aloiece> SysAdmin_Raven!
<SysAdmin_Raven> i installed the 32 bit lib's
<aloiece> and that lets you use the jacksink?\
<SysAdmin_Raven> yes
<SysAdmin_Raven> which also allows me to port either my ip phone or skype through idjc
<SysAdmin_Raven> the 32 bit lib's give a proper crossover for skype to use pulseaudio
<aloiece> the 32 bit version of skype 4
<aloiece> ?
<SysAdmin_Raven> yes
<aloiece> nice
<SysAdmin_Raven> downloaded from skype.com
<aloiece> cool!
<wilee-nilee> 4.2 in the repos, it advised to use the repos on the wiki.
<wilee-nilee> it's*
<SysAdmin_Raven> i always use the download from the website
<SysAdmin_Raven> this is with idjc 0.8.7.  any version that is newer peaks out my cpu core to 100%
<wilee-nilee> In the past using the site was needed for problems, however the wiki now says not to the repo has the latest.
<wilee-nilee> If it works though does not matter
<SysAdmin_Raven> and it does work
<ThDoctor> How do I get dual monitors in 13.10.
<ThDoctor> The display setting only shows one monitor.
<Nytram> Hi everyone. I'm very new to Ubuntu Studio and have installed 13.10. I'm having the worst problem possible in Ubuntu Studio... No sound. My pci Soundblaster XFi Platinum is not even detected as far as I can see, because I can find no audio hardware settings anywhere. Could some kind soul shove me in the right direction please?
<cfhowlett> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Nytram> No sound preferences are available on the volume applet, all I get is a tiny grey line with nothing on it, no menu.
<Nytram> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Nytram> Oh hahah!
<Nytram> Thanks for the shove. 8)
<cub> If Nytram reappears this will fix the sound indicator http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade
<waykool> 1st off, hello NSA. 2nd, hiya all. question: just did clean install Ubuntu studio v13.10 64 bit. always frustrated w/XFCE GUI.  on 10.04.4 LTS 64 bit (Gnome 2), under Admin, was a Login. Allowed you to select AUTOMATIC LOGIN, you picked what "user" it logged into first.  i don't see that program. is it hiding -or- been renamed to something else?
<holstein> waykool: choose what GUI you like
<holstein> waykool: what would like like to address? NSA? gnome2 being dead? autologin? alternatives to XFCE?
<waykool> the NSA thing was a joke.
<holstein> waykool: ok.. so, moving on from that then..
<waykool> changing subject, why did Canocal take down the v10.04 - 11.10 ISO downloads?
<waykool> yet there's still an ISO download for ubuntu studio v9.04?
<holstein> waykool: they are all up, and still available to download.. the issue is support...
<holstein> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<holstein> waykool: 10.04 is not supported anymore.. the server version is.. but the desktop versions are no longer officially supported.. you can download the iso's if you like, but the repos will not provide updates for the desktop
<holstein> waykool: 10.04 was/is an LTS release..
<holstein> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<holstein> waykool: the ohter versions had a much shorter support schedule.. 11.10 for example
<holstein> they are "taken down" from the main download sources to resolve any confusion, and make certain no one downloads the release expecting support
<waykool> i was well aware 2 months in advance of the July 2012 10.04 LTS END of support. BUT kept using it on 5 computers. i'm extremely curious why i can't find v10.04.4 LTS 64 bit, even in Google search?
<holstein> waykool: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<holstein> waykool: there ^ is where you can download *any* older, unsupported release
<holstein> you are free to keep using what you like where you like, but vulnerabilities will not be patched for you..
<waykool> my 1.7 GB DVD-R got a hairline crack,  ran Dvdisater to no avail.
<holstein> waykool: maybe im misunderstanding you.. you have a 10.04 64bit DVD? and its broken? and you cannot find the iso to download?
<holstein> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<waykool> YES
<holstein> ^^ when i drill down the menu from the old release i linked above, i get to that ^^
<holstein> waykool: is that not what you are asking for?
<waykool> Holstein You're a SAINT! ty ty ty ty~!!
<waykool> NOTE that URL is NOT posted at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ubuntustudio/
<waykool> been begging hundreds for over 2 months for that URL.
<waykool> again, thank you!
<holstein> waykool: thats just the ubuntu one
<mlpug> Are you sure you want to use those old versions
<holstein> ubuntustduio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> no reason to use 10.04
<waykool> oh no. i have that Desktop version already. clicked without reading :(
<waykool> yes i have VERY good Professional reasons for needing U Studio v10.04.4 LTS 64 bit.  why did Ubuntu make the ISO URL's vanish?
<holstein> waykool: they dont 'vanish', they are just not supported anymore
<holstein> waykool: you can use the sources from the 10.04 release to make ubuntustudio
<holstein> waykool: im not sure where are archives are, or how to get them up to date.. we were going through some issues back then, and that was when i first came in the group
<holstein> waykool: 10.04 had the rt kernel from 9.10, and had no special packages
<waykool> i DON'T need support. next going to try installing on one box Ubuntu Alternative v10.04 64 bit.
<holstein> waykool: there are only "professional" reasons to use the laters
<holstein> waykool: please no caps
<holstein> !volunteers
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<waykool> sorry.... i don't need support
<holstein> waykool: sure.. that is irrelevant.. they are not supported
<holstein> waykool: meaing, canonnical doesnt support us making them available for download, as the others are
<holstein> waykool: they are, and should have been archived, and available, and if you can wait patiently, i can help you
<holstein> waykool: you dont need the older release..
<waykool> 15 years ago, got into linux. started on red hat enterprise edition. 3 reasons: 1 secure, 2 stable, 3 runs great on old computers.
<holstein> waykool: ftp://ftp-hk.tmapy.cz/pub/linux/iso-images/desktop/ubuntu-10.04/ubuntustudio-10.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<holstein> waykool: that link is working for me.. i would search around and try and find an md5 sum
<holstein> waykool: running the unsupported, unpatched, older versions is not more stable, nor an argument for security
<waykool> thank you Holstein but i already have that version burned to DVD-R.
<holstein> waykool: you can prefer gnome2, and thats fine.. but there is no reason, from the 3 above, that dictate you running 10.04
<holstein> waykool: you stated the DVD was broken..
<waykool> yes DVD crack does like your car windshield. the crack spreads by itself over time.
<holstein> waykool: OK.. so, if you like, download the iso from the source i gave above, and make a new DVD
<holstein> you have no reason to run the older, unsupported, unpatched version, waykool
<waykool> ok i certainly will. again, thank you.
<waykool> i do very complex Audio Production in real life. started on Studio because its cheaper than buying a Mac.
<holstein> waykool: cost was never an issue for me, i chose and choose to do the same, and i use the current supported version of ubuntu
<holstein> waykool: i do complex audio production on the LTS versions of ubuntu
<holstein> waykool: 12.04 is the version you should use to address the issues you state above.. you are free to use 10.04, but you should be using 12.04
<waykool> i agree 1oo%. was told years ago to only use LTS versions for professional projects.
<holstein> waykool: 12.04 *is* an lts.. the latest 12.04..
<waykool> nods yes..
<waykool> been using ubuntu since Desktop v7.10
<mlpug> My first love 6.06LTS Dapper Drake is on that list as well. We have had some tough times with Ubuntu during all these years but we are still together.
<waykool> agrees. i love ubuntu studio
<holstein> "love" is not a concern here.. using 10.04 is
<waykool> for any Professional musician, Studio is a perfect home recording studio.
<holstein> 12.04 is the latest (and supported) LTS version, not 10.04
<mlpug> Yes, my love does not mean that I would return to 6.06 now that I found her again
<holstein> 12.04 runs on the same "older" hardware the 10.04 would.. and arguably better
<waykool> 10.04 automatically created Swap Partition 3x RAM size.  noticed 13.10 created 1x RAM size. hmm
<holstein> waykool: you can manually do whatever you like with swap size.. its likely that it was found to be "better" the way it is now, or more relevant with current typical ram sizes
<holstein> there is nothing about studio that will benifit from utilizing swap
<holstein> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<waykool> i save everything.  i can offer you the ISO for Desktop v7.10 if that might help?
<holstein> waykool: manual partitioning with 12.04 lts will allow you to have swap 3x (or whatever) size the ram
<waykool> oh yes. swap is very important when in Audacity, under Prefs, check box checked for use RAM -and/or- Swap (if needed)
<waykool> guess i should mentioned, i've never used more than 2 GB RAM on all my computers.
<holstein> waykool: actually, no
<holstein> waykool: using swap, or arguably audacity in a professional studio will not get the job done properly
<holstein> waykool: use what you like, all im saying is, you have no reason that i have seen so far *not* to use the supported and current 12.04 LTS
<holstein> waykool: enjoy!
<waykool> Audacity's great for basic stereo editing of MP3 files, etc
<holstein> sure, and the swap file wont change that
<waykool> honestly, have good reasons for liking Gnome 2 over Xfce, Unity. but i like LXDE GUI.
<holstein> waykool: gnome2 is dead.. gnome has it EOL
<waykool> sometimes i edit projects in Knoppix live cd/dvd run
<holstein> waykool: prefer what you want, but gnome2 is discontinued.. and we, and many others, feel XFCE continues the feel there
<holstein> waykool: sometimes i use AVLinux live
<waykool> when i use xfce, i get tons of crashes,
<waykool> Launchpad.net must hate all the crash reports from me.
<holstein> waykool: i dont
<waykool> Unity was worse.
<holstein> waykool: many users dont get crashes from xfce or unity
<holstein> waykool: you can address the issues you have, or use 10.04.. but its not supported here
<holstein> waykool: i will try and figure out if we can host the older iso's at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ubuntustudio/ and i will gladly personally contact you about that if you like, but 10.04 is not supported here, or anywhere else, so that will be the extent of our 10.04 business
<waykool> add, 1st year release of Unity. i was ubuntu linux users Group Moderator in Second Life. for a year straight, it was non stop complaining and screaming. eventually couldn't stand it. i quit.
<waykool> still belong to the group. just not moderating anymore.
<waykool> i thought, how could i kick 1,000 people out of our group for bad language when the Unity GUI problems were so severe? i let them rant and curse to get it out of their system.
<holstein> waykool: unity is best supported and discussed in #ubuntu
<waykool> eventually i started the ubuntu studio users group in second life.
<holstein> waykool: unity is what it is, and you dont have to like or use it, but you are welcome to use ubuntustudio package with it, if one likes
<holstein> waykool: ubuntustudio now uses xfce, and i have no crashing bugs with default packages
<waykool> my 5 computers range in age from 5-15 years old.  2 of 5 had to run 32 bit. the oldest is a Dell tower i paid over $1,400. now worth 10 cents at a yardsale. Max 384 MB RAM but runs perfectly on ubuntu studio v10.04 LTS 32 bit.
<waykool> Holstein, do you use Ardour for multi-track recording or a different program?
<jb44> Question: is there a way to install 12.04.3 with encryption? If so, how?
<jb44> anyone home?
<Unit193> jb44: Yep, you can in the ubiquity installer.  Encrypted LVM.
<jb44> with 12.04.3? I know in 13.10 you can.
<jb44> is ubiquity updated in 12.04.3?
<jb44> by default?
<Unit193> I don't see alternates, and that was part of the blocker for dropping them.  I don't remember for sure, but can look it up.
<zequence> jb44: you can install using the alternate netinstall image, the mini.iso
<zequence> jb44: It's a generic Ubuntu installer with which you can install all the ubuntu studio metas, but you'll need to make a couple of changes to make it fully Ubuntu Studio after the installation
<zequence> ..the most important change being adding yourself to audio group in order to get realtime privilege
<zequence> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsViaUbiquity might work too.
<jb44> I'd rather just do it the ol' fashioned way if possible but thanks for the input zequence.
<zequence> jb44: That would be the old fashioned way, the way you installed Ubuntu Studio in the past - not using ubiquity
<jb44> ok, thanks peeps. I'll be on my way.
<Unit193> Well then...
<Unit193> zequence: So they didn't have lvm support?
<zequence> I don't recall. But, I have a hunch there was no encryption support for 12.04
<zequence> from ubiquity at least
<edwardFish> any SC experts?
<cub> edwardFish, SC?
<Unit193> StarCraft is my only thought.
<cub> SoundCloud?
<cub> I suppose if we were experts we would know. :D
<jimmie> I absolutely love this release but i would like to bring all of my stuff over from the windows side of my partition any sugesstions?
<jimmie> ok so i love the new ubuntustudio! but i want to bring over all of my data from the win side of my hard drive , any suggestions?
<jimmie> hello is anyone here?
<mlpug> some data is easy to bring some is not or is useless if brought
<mlpug> I never used protools but I assume that there is some associated protools specific data. Bringing that to ubuntustudio is useless. On the other extreme, if "your data" is recorded music or midi files, they are usable more or less out-of-the-box of course. Maybe I misinterpret you what you mean by "your data"
<mlpug> just take your stuff to ubuntustudio and see how you can make use of it. sorry, I have to go. talk to you later.
<vohe> hello .
<vohe> Someone knows if there are databases under Ubuntu Studio?
<Beldar> test
<Beldar> test
<aloiece> how do I replace ardour 2.8 from ubuntu studios 12.4 menu and replace it with the current version of ardour?
<OvenWerks> aloiece: probably the best way is to download it from the ardour site.
<OvenWerks> I don't know if there is an ardour3 package available in the 12.04 repos or not. Start synaptic and search ardour and it should show or not.
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-22
<studio-user940> Buenos Días
<jovy> hi
<aloiece> ok sorry to bother multiple people with this same subject over and over again: but I'll be purchasing a new lap top for gigging and recording, and I'm looking for 0 drop outs and 0 latency as I'll be performing live.
<aloiece> Xo I kin of need to be as sure as can be that the model I'm looking at will work with ubuntu, and jack
<aloiece> and everything that comes with it.
<aloiece> anyone know about that sort of thing?
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-23
<studio-user982> hi
<studio-user982> i search repository of ubuntu studio 13.10 ... you can help me?
<Maxi_> hello
<Maxi_> I need some help with my internet connection
<Maxi_> am I rigth here?
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-24
<caodepalha> hi
<TymeToTry> Hi
<TymeToTry> Someone's know if I should use Artistx or Ubuntu Studio for Post-Production work please?
<TymeToTry> Someone knows* sorry
<roberto> buon giorno
<CoolMan> hello from a french froggy newby
<CoolMan> is it possible to get somme help here about sound card ?
<cfhowlett> #opensourcemusicans is probably going to be your best option unless our musicans take a break to check in
<CoolMan> ok, thank you a lot
<CoolMan> i would like to use 3 usb sound card in same time to record in multitracks, do you know  how to resolve this or a tutos to do?
<cfhowlett> CoolMan, I don't know.  sorry.
<CoolMan> no problems, and thank's again. on google i didn't find a solution and because my english is not so good, it's a little hard ;-)
<CoolMan> cfhomlett, i think i come back here later in the day ;-)
<CoolMan> thank for your welcome a nd your help
<Carlos10032> buona sera!
<Carlos10032> Sono nuovo di Ubuntu (sto installando in questo istante)
<Carlos10032> Qualche italiano??
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-17
<waykool99> Building my own custom version of Ubuntu Studio. To create an Image .iso file, should i use Brasero, CD/DVD burn -or-  a different program? Thank you for suggestions.
<studio-user973> Greetings!
<studio-user973> I'm Installing UbuntuStudio and I need help with a question.
<studio-user973> Is there someboy to help me?
<studio-user973> Hello?
<delt> Hello
<delt> how do i install sdl 1.2 32bit on my 64bit system? i have an old binary that needs it
<delt> "apt-get install libsdl1.2:i386" gives me Package libsdl1.2:i386 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<delt> i could just copy the files, but i want to know how to do it properly
<holstein> delt: is sdl in the repos?
<holstein> delt: you can always ask generally how to install 32bit apps in the #ubuntu or #xubuntu channel
<holstein> its *very* likely no one would be here..
<delt> yeah, just asked in #ubuntu
<holstein> delt: where is teh package? in teh default repos?
<delt> how do i tell? apt-cache search sdl | grep 1.2 gives me a bunch of packages
<holstein> delt: did you add a source for it? where did you get the package?
<holstein> !info libsdl1.2
<ubottu> Package libsdl1.2 does not exist in utopic
<holstein> !info libsdl1.2:i386
<ubottu> Package libsdl1.2i386 does not exist in utopic
<holstein> delt: how about this.. what are you trying to do?
<delt> run an old 32 bit binary
<holstein> delt: why? what are you tryihng to accomplish?
<delt> ldd shows it's only missing that one lib
<delt> play freespace 2 open =)
<delt> i can run the game directly, but the launcher i want to use is only available as a 32bit binary
<holstein> delt: i would just run the game then
<delt> :( but then i have to go hunting down all my command line options and i don't remember them :(
<holstein> delt: i think you are having unlrealistic expecations for what all you are trying to force to work together
<holstein> delt: you can make shortcuts to those commands
<holstein> you can create a launcher that literally opens the terminal and runs whatever command
<delt> *sigh* looks like it's shell scripting time :D
<holstein> why?
<delt> cos i'm much more comfortable with shell scripts than GUI launchers or whatever stuff
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> then just do that..
<delt> except in this particular case, where the launcher doesn't run :/
<holstein> you should be thankful the thing works on any level
<delt> anyway, not a big problem. sorry i bothered you with it
<holstein> its not intended to run on anything you are using ;)
<delt> was just wondering, in case i need to install other 32bit stuff
<holstein> i am far from bothered.. theres nothing i can do about it
<holstein> delt: multiarch will "Just work" typically
<delt> yeah, that's been pretty much my experience -) except with binary-only stuff
<holstein> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-a-32bit-program-in-64bit-ubuntu
<delt> btw my parents are quite impressed with ubuntu studio. they really like using it.
<holstein> cool.. they are doing audio production?
<delt> nah, just regular desktop stuff
<holstein> i would get them a regular desktop operating system, then
<delt> i would have installed xubuntu, but i've found it has more bugs generally....
<holstein> i can imagine dear ol mom clicking on ardour, and the jack server starting incorrectly, and killing all audio.. and her running through some things that just removes things from the desktop or wahtever
<holstein> delt: it doenst
<holstein> delt: xubuntu and ubuntustudio *are* ubuntu.. and we actually use the same xfce and mostly desktop configs
<delt> but you can still install/run stuff that uses jack on xubuntu, right?
<holstein> jack is in the repos.. its the same jack
<delt> but yeah you do have a point about jackd starting & causing problems...
<holstein> my mom would get ubuntu mate edition.. the latest "unofficial" lts 14.04 version supported for 5 years
<delt> mate any good compared to xfce?
<holstein> good is always a matter of opinion and use case
<delt> i think i had tried it out in virtualbox and found it not as easy to use, or some problem with it....
<delt> or was that cinnamon....
<delt> iirc i tested both and found xfce would be best for them.
<holstein> its not for you
<delt> kde is more similar to windows, but that laptop has 3 gb ram, and kde is kind of memory hungry
<holstein> its for your parents.. and im just saying, for my mom, she would be getting mate right now, if i were setting it up for her
<holstein> the mate edition is 5 years support..
<holstein> mate is easy for me to configure to look like what she needs it to look like
<delt> what about linux mint?
<holstein> what about it?
<holstein> if my mom needed what linux mint provided, id give it to her.. if i wanted it, i would use it
<holstein> currently, i dont..
<delt> kubuntu would have probably been my first choice, if the machine had more memory
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-18
<AA27> Hi all
<Oh_Yesss> hey, I'm having issues with ubuntu studio on my probook... the wifi seems to randomly drop off, but other devices are connected just fine... is there a know bug for this?
<stochastic> hey, fresh install of 14.10 here (vanilla Ubuntu) and after downloading the -audio and -audio-plugins metas I tried starting jack with firewire.  No dice - even with sudo, so it's not a permissions issue.  Are there troubles with this release in general or is it something I should just plug away at finding the settings?
<stochastic> I'll watch the logs if anyone wants to toss an opinion out there.  Gotta reboot a few times to get this running.  Why won't it just work? :(
<holstein> stochastic: interesting
<holstein> stochastic: i always like to test the upcoming releases with my firewire device, but, i didnt have the chance to with this release
<holstein> i didnt even get around to any iso testing of any kind for 14.10
<holstein> stochastic: do you have access to other machines with firewire? and firewire chipsets?.. not that that is the issue, but, it would be nice for data..
<wachin> I have a friend from Germany who was using Ubuntu 12.04 on a mini laptop: Asus eeePC, I said that better install be the UbuntuStudio because it is lighter and I said to her that I could install and said yes, and I installed the version 14.04 1, and has already passed some days, and she said that have a problem, can not copy mp3 music to external mp3 player brand "Denver". I checked the mp3 placed on the laptop and nautilus folders appear with an X,
<wachin> but I used the command: chmod -R 7777 /Full/Folder/path but get a message that says can not have access to this route. I open gparted and said appear to not correctly mounted. Some of your can help
<holstein> wachin: i would not suggest ubuntustudio on any netbook
<holstein> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<holstein> desktop support will be ending soon-ish, as well
<holstein> that being said..
<wachin> oh
<wachin> ok Holstein, thanks
<holstein> wachin: it depends on what the unit is..
<holstein> wachin: what format is it?
<wachin> I don't understand "unit"
<holstein> wachin: you have a hard drive.. an external mp3 player
<holstein> wachin: im referring to that as a "unit"
<holstein> wachin: what format is the hard drive?
<wachin> fat
<wachin> but I not see fat32, only see "fat"
<wachin> this said on gparted
<holstein> wachin: keep in mind, nothing about ubuntu or ubuntustuduio or linux is preventing that device from being mounted
<holstein> wachin: if it shows as a "drag and drop" hard drive, then, you can manage it in linux easily
<holstein> wachin: if it requires 3rd party software, then, you may not be allowed to manage it
<holstein> wachin: i would start with it as a hard  drive.. see if it mounts in the file manager..
<wachin> yes, is mounted. But In this moment I am not with the laptop, I only remember yerterday
<wachin> the mp3 was mounted on nautilus, I can navigate through the folders, but are with a "X" like when a file is blocked, like other user
<holstein> its not the mp3 that gets mounted.. its the internal hard drive
<holstein> wachin: if its fat, you can not have permission to access the drive
<holstein> wachin: i would try moving as sudo
<wachin> oh
<holstein> sudo cp /something/to/the/drive
<wachin> Whell, I the afternoon I go to her house, I go with my own laptop Inspiron 1750 with Windows 7 and UbuntuStudio 14.04.1 x386 where I'll try that, also I'll try it in windows 7, lest it be corrupted and not work either windows or linux
<wachin> Thanks Holstein for your help, see you later
<holstein> wachin: good plan
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-19
<stochastic> holstein, sorry for the slow reply, but yes, infact I have one other old machine in the shop with firewire I could test, but not anytime soon.  Schedule is just too hectic with school and three jobs. :P
<stochastic> holstein, out of curiosity what's the latest release you have that works with firewire jack?
<rohit> hi
<Guest62023> ok
<Guest62023> i need a help about graphics card in ubuntu 14.04
<studio-user717> ciao a tutti
<studio-user717> qualcuno di buon cuore sarebbe disposto a darmi una mano? Sto cercando di configurare dei pc all'interno di una rete windows
<studio-user717> con ubuntu studio
<studio-user717> la rete è con dominio
<studio-user717> ed è la prima volta che approccio a linux
<Unit193> !it | studio-user717
<ubottu> studio-user717: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<studio-user717> ok thanks
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-20
<maedamame> mamedayo11
<guest-PDFfeE> how to make a file
<holstein> guest-PDFfeE: a file of what?
<holstein> the "touch" command makes a file.. but, i dont think thats what you are talking about..
<guest-PDFfeE> no
<holstein> guest-PDFfeE: just share details about what you are trying to create, and a volunteer will try and assist..
<guest-PDFfeE> how do i create a account
<holstein> guest-PDFfeE: where?
<guest-PDFfeE> on th computer
<holstein> guest-PDFfeE: a user account?
<guest-PDFfeE> yes
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto#Command-line
<holstein> guest-PDFfeE: there is also a GUI in the menu
<guest-PDFfeE> thank you
<michele__> hello
<gamer> Hey awesome people!
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-21
<isidro> hello
<isidro> is ther anyone that could help?
<holstein> isidro: you can ask, and see if a volunteer can assist..
<isidro> I just install ubuntu studio. but I got no sound coming out of my speakers
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> isidro: make sure you *dont* click on one of the audio appications, like ardour, that tries to start jack in the background
<holstein> if you are not planning on using JACK, i suggest downloading xubuntu 14.04
<isidro> thanks for helping me! I was just trying it out but I guess this os are not anybody but thanks anyway I appreciated :D
<holstein> lol.. "ubuntustudio, this OS are not anybody" ;)
 * ObrienDave takes aim at google translate. BOOM!
<soroush> I've installed ubuntustudio on an external USB3 disk but it doesn't boot
<soroush> it says: usb 3-1: hub failed to enable device, error -22
<soroush> what should I do?
<soroush> I have changed some files after boot fail
<soroush> Now I have (initramfs) command line
<soroush> how can I continue booting process
<soroush> ?
<soroush> when I try "init 5" it tells me " init must be run as PID 1"
<nto1> Hello
<solarbird__> Okay, this is odd. I can connect through the webclient but not through my IRC client which is currently successfully talking to other channels on the same server.
<Solarbird> ...until I ask about why. SO RANDOM
<Solarbird> well whatevs, it's working now. XD
<holstein> Solarbird: what client?
<holstein> oh.. you have it working.. cheers!
<ubuntuaddicted> is it possible to enable a noise gate for a pulseaudio input sink? it's my usb webcam mic, it's picking up my computer fans
<vitfalk> hello
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-22
<Guest47> hi all
<holstein> Guest47: hello
<Guest47> why don't work suspend to disk in ubuntustudio?
<cfhowlett> Guest47, no swap = no suspend
<Guest47> there is no option in menu for it
<holstein> personally, suspend to disk isnt something that a studio workflow can benefit from
<Guest47> oh,no
<holstein> i dont use it.. i either shutdown, or just use suspend to ram
<holstein> suspend to disk *can* be enabled
<Guest47> swap is bigger then memory
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/462472/xubuntu-14-04-how-to-enable-hibernate for example
<Guest47> how can i switch it on?
<holstein> Guest47: only you can look and see if your hardware configuration provides support for suspend
<holstein> Guest47: the link i gave outlines how to "switch it on"
<holstein> Guest47: can i suggest a native language speaking channel for you?
<Guest47> there is no options for it even in power manager settings(
<holstein> Guest47: sure
<holstein> Guest47: its not included, or on by default
<Guest47> it is sad
<holstein> Guest47: its not something that is enabled in ubuntu or xubuntu
<holstein> Guest47: its not "sad".. its just disabled
<holstein> Guest47: you are free, and encouraged to enable it, if you like
<holstein> you can even release "ubuntu-hibernating" on your own, if you like
<holstein> Guest47: but, that functionality has been disabled.. its not something that is needed in a studio production work flow anyway, so we didnt put it back in
<Guest47> thanks for link, i'll try to set suspend mode on, again
<holstein> Guest47: you can use #xubuntu, or #ubuntu for more specific help, or allow me to talk with you about the link i gave http://askubuntu.com/questions/462472/xubuntu-14-04-how-to-enable-hibernate that oulines how to enable it.. or allow me to find you a native speaking IRC channel
<holstein> !bug | Guest47
<ubottu> Guest47: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> ^ if you want to file a "wishlist" bug..
<holstein> otherwise.. fact: its not enabled.. another fact: its not saving any time to use it vs just shutdown and restart
<holstein> another fact: you can enable it.. and should if you want it..
<Guest47> i don't wont to create a multios dual-boot's or something like that, just because there is no suspend, i use ubuntustudio at home as main sistem, so i need suspend anyway))
<Guest47> sorry, me grammar is bad
<holstein> Guest47: allow me to find you a native speaking channel
<holstein> Guest47: im not imlying you need to dual boot to get suspend to disk
<cfhowlett> Guest47, what language do you speak???
<holstein> Guest47: its just not on in ubuntu, xubuntu, or ubuntustudio
<holstein> Guest47: if you want it, enable it. you are welcome to.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/462472/xubuntu-14-04-how-to-enable-hibernate explains how
<holstein> Guest47: you likely dont need suspend to disk..
<Guest47> i understand that you write to me)
<Guest47> ok, i'll try recommendations from this link, thanks all
<holstein> Guest47: you can try recommendations from #xubuntu and/or #ubuntu as well
<holstein> Guest47: we dont deal with the hibernation settings.. we just dont change them.. its not ubuntustudio specific
<Guest47> i went there)
<holstein> Guest47: not sure what you are saying, friend.. but, im happy to assist you if you need more assistance..
<Guest47> people ask me go here
<holstein> Guest47: not from #xubuntu.. but, its *not* ubuntustudio specific
<Guest47> ok, thanks for help
<holstein> Guest47: this is a general ubuntu issue.. and its likely something you dont even need
<holstein> Guest47: but, the link i gave will explain how to renable the functinality. assuming the hardware is configured to provide the support
<Guest47> in xubuntu, then i try it susped works))
<holstein> Guest47: please try the "Fix", and let a volunteer here, or in #xubuntu, or here for assistance
<holstein> Guest47: you are likely not comparing the same versions
<holstein> Guest47: if you are tryingt xubuntu 14.10 vs ubuntustuduio 14.04, that can be what you are finding
<holstein> Guest47: ubuntustuduio is basically xubuntu, and they are both ubuntu
<Guest47> it doesn't work only in ubuntustudio, i don't know why developers do it so
<holstein> Guest47: we dont do anything to prevent you from suspending to disk..
<holstein> Guest47: we dont , friend
<holstein> Guest47: we literally dont mess with those settings..
<holstein> Guest47: *if* you can get it to work in xubuntu, just use xubuntu .. install xubuntu, use it, and add whatever audio production packages you need to xubuntu
<Guest47> no it was same 14.04 in both
<holstein> Guest47: ok
<holstein> Guest47: then, when you do *exactly* the same thing in ubuntustudio, it will work as well
<holstein> Guest47: otherwise, just start with xubuntu as the base, if its working for you, and hibernation is integral
<Guest47> i'll try recommendetions and come again if it's not help me, ok?)
<Guest47> maybe it helps
<holstein> Guest47: this is how it is enabled.. its diabled in ubuntu generally
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/462472/xubuntu-14-04-how-to-enable-hibernate
<holstein> please *do* try it
<Guest47> ok, thanks all, i need go
<holstein> you can use /quit or /part
<Guest47> bye
<Guest47> )
<Jan\> so I just booted off the live version and it's asking me for a login ?
<holstein> Jan\: shouldnt be.. the live 14.10 version? try username ubuntu no password.. if that doesnt work, you can try tty and make a user
<Jan\> make a user how?
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> adduser "username"
<holstein> *if* the ubuntu user doesnt work..
<Jan\> yeah it didnt work with the ubuntu user
<holstein> Jan\: ok
<holstein> Jan\: what iso are you using? 14.10? 14.04? what is asking you for what specificially? how *exactly* are you getting where you are?
<Jan\> ubuntustudio-14.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso
<holstein> Jan\: ok
<holstein> Jan\: it "just works" for me.. how *exactly* are you getting to where you are? you boot from dvd? usb? what did you use to create what precise bootable media? what are you choosing from what menu? did you try the md5 sum?
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jan\> holstein: yeah the md5 is fine
<Jan\> holstein: boot from usb
<holstein> Jan\: i know what i would ldo
<holstein> Jan\: what *exactly* are you choosing from what menu? and what are you looking at? the light-dm login? or a text console? please share some relevant details
<Jan\> i recreated the usb media and its working now
<Jan\> usb flash drive is old I guess
<Jan\> kingston datatraveller g3
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-23
<TLF> Hello.  I'm unable to use my own webcam in webrtc neither in chromium nor firefox, can anyone help me? Thanks.
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-18
<Nijcsw> sup
<Nijcsw> is jack broken on new or updated installs of ubuntustudio? any help to fix?
<sakrecoer_> just found this: https://soundcloud.com/groups/ubuntu-studio
<sakrecoer_> it is begging to be filled with delicious music made with ubuntu studio
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-19
<GngrDr34dm4n> anyone up, i seem to have disabled every website installing peerblock
<GngrDr34dm4n> ive disabled every list stoped it , started it , rebooted, removed, reinstalled
<GngrDr34dm4n> firefox and chrome wont load squataroo
<GngrDr34dm4n> about ready to reinstall as i cant search for help
<zequence> GngrDr34dm4n: What's peerblock?
<zequence> GngrDr34dm4n: Since that is not something specific to Ubuntu Studio, I would also try asking on other more general forums, like #ubuntu
<seb__> Bonsoir à tous, je suis un débutant et je me demande par ou commencer
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-20
<KonneyS> Hi there, i just switched from xubuntu to ubuntu studio and basically lost all sound (input and output) Can someone pplease help me here? I think it's going to be the JACK server not having the right soundcard settings, but i cant figure it out :(
<studio-user207> hello
<studio-user207> someone could help me?
<studio-user207> I want to install ubuntustudio on my pc
<cfhowlett> !install | studio-user207
<ubottu> studio-user207: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<luca_> lol
<jean_> cook
<lars_CB> greetings
<lars_CB> anyone with patience and low blood pressure online :-)
<lars_CB> Oh well, just wondering how to modify the keymap in Xfce - got a fairly morose windows key sitting here, all gloomy and as useless as wheels on a parakeet.
<desiworm> :< help
<desiworm> i can't get qjackctl to find my behringer xenyx 1204usb in the connections menu
<desiworm> alsa finds it fine, but i need to route my audio output to my speakers in ardour, while using the usb mixer as an input
<OvenWerks> desiworm: which version of ubuntustudio?
<desiworm> the most current, as far as I know
<desiworm> i downloaded the ISO, like, a month ago maybe?
<OvenWerks> ok
<OvenWerks> you are talking about using two Audio devices which is generally not done in Jack
<OvenWerks> You would need to use zita-a2j/j2a for the other sound device
<OvenWerks> in a terminal type: arecord -l
<OvenWerks> -l is a lower case L
<OvenWerks> it will tell you what the name of your USB audio IF is.
<desiworm> alright, and zita-a2j/j2a should add channels to help reroute the sound?
<OvenWerks> yes.
<OvenWerks> for example: zita-a2j -j ${AI2}-in -d hw:${AI2} -r $RATE -p $FRAME -n $PERIOD &
<OvenWerks> zita-a2j -j usbinput -d hw:USB -r 48000 -p 1024 -n 2 &
<OvenWerks> desiworm: Please note that zita-a2j has to do resampling because your USB IF and your internal IF will have slightly different sample rates even though they are set the same. But zita-a2j/j2a has some of the very best resampling around.
<desiworm> YES! that fixed it
<desiworm> took me a minute to get the device name right
<desiworm> thank you so much :D
<desiworm> hm, well, i have input now, but no output through the headphones i'm using :\
<desiworm> scratch that, i didn't have it routed correctly.
<OvenWerks> desiworm: great. Have fun.
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-21
<keys> Hi. I am new to Ubuntu studio and I am just about to set up my first machin. However I am not quite sure which iso to choose. I.e 32 vs 64 bit and Trusty Tahr vs Wily Werewolf. The machine is a Thinkpad T61 with 4 gb ram. I will mainly use Pure Data and Supercollider. Any recommendations?
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-22
<Reuds> hello
<Reuds> can anyone help me?
<zequence> Reuds: Just ask a question, and if no one answers hang around for long enough and someone will :)
<Reuds> okaz
<Reuds> so my problem is that when i boot the Ubuntu Studio CD, and then i go on "Install Ubuntu Studio"
<Reuds> and then just comes "ACPI PCC probe failed" and then comes nothing more
<zequence> I googled a bit, and it seems to be related to UEFI and something lacking Linux support
<zequence> At the end of this there's a good explanation http://askubuntu.com/questions/584248/boot-error-acpi-pcc-probe-failed
<zequence> I'm not seeing anyone not being able to boot though.
<zequence> So, cold be your problem not being able to boot is something else
<zequence> Do you have a nvidia graphic card, btw?
<zequence> Is it a laptop or desktop PC?
<Reuds> yes indeed and its a desktop pc
<zequence> HEre is someone who is able to boot http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2275310
<zequence> But, perhaps you will have problems with 15.10, but not with 14.04
<zequence> Sorry, someone who is not able to boot
<Reuds> yeah i think i have ubuntu studios 14.04.3
<zequence> Oh. Ok. Well, try 15.10 then?
<Reuds> maybe but first i try this
<Reuds>  2 down vote I [Solved] the problem by changing the motherboard settings. For my motherboard (access this at boot, not through Ubuntu) I went to Advanced > System Agent > Graphics > iPGU Multi-Monitor and set it to "enable." I left all of the other system agent graphics settings on auto. After that the boot and ACPI problems (including a shutdown hang, crashes, freezes, monitor shutdown) stopped.  Every motherboard vendor has its
<Reuds> luckily this guy has the same motherboard as i have so I'll try his tip
<zequence> Oh, nice
<Reuds> and if it doesn't work i'll come back and try the next thing
<Reuds> the thing is i even havent installed Ubuntu on this Pc. i have made 2 Partitions. one for Windows and one for Ubuntu. ._.
<zequence> Well, I can probably not help more in any case. And this should not be specific to Ubuntu Studio at all, so I would suggest also to try other channels, or forums if you continue to have problems.
<Reuds> okay. But thanks for the help :)
<zequence> Changing motherboard settings is not really related to installations (unless you change boot settings)
<zequence> So, should work
<Reuds> Okay
<Reuds> yeah the problem is that it doesnt boot right so i dont even have the chance to install it soooo. I give it a trz
<Reuds> *try
<Reuds> so I'm back and changing this setting thing on the Motherboard didn't change anything
<Reuds> I have no idea what to do. Only trying to use the 15.1 version
<NoteOn> hi
<Reuds> hi
<NoteOn> not good english sorrry
<NoteOn> not same problem but I have 14 works. 15 nor work.
<NoteOn> so my way is usb persistence.. to test
<NoteOn> its easy to find where is..
<NoteOn> in my case 15.x not sound to jack last out.. even jack shows ok.
<NoteOn> well, my main style is persistence. 8GB or 16GB usb boot.
<NoteOn> 2 or 3 pc's. and then USB 4 or 5. and test different setup..
<NoteOn> also you can have 2 or more setup in same USB. just backup diff file and set it at boot line.
<NoteOn> or just rename each time. at boot.
<NoteOn> ubuntsu persistence at google get more info..
<Reuds> okay
<NoteOn> file base is must.. not partation..
<NoteOn> in file base, you can do backup one file for all setup. even if you use windows.
<NoteOn> in windows set usb FAT32 1 partation.. then file ... maybe in 15.x casper-rw etc.
<NoteOn> livecd mode is not good for test.. it can't keep setup. but persistence is like normal install.. you get changed after re-boot
<NoteOn> if you test more and more ... file size is 1GB is ok.  not good for full user..
<NoteOn> full use. but in test, 1GB is ok. easy to backup
<NoteOn> in my case, test and test then I keep 10 backup etc..
<NoteOn> and copy USB to USB. then run diffrent PC ...
<NoteOn> its save test time.
<NoteOn> in my case, one PC at sound board 14.x is ok. 15.x is not good. driver working.. but some reason final sound is not out
<Reuds> okay
<studio-user694Pa> Quit
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-21
<cfhowlett> !poll
<krytarik> lol
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-22
<Silappathikaram> is there available "Text to Speech" software in the UbuntuStudio
<studio-user260> hi
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-23
<RyanB94> hello
<RyanB94> This is the Ubuntu Studio IRC Channel?
<studio-user989> yes mai friend
<RyanB94> thank you, just I tried
<studio-user989> no problem, buddy. have a nice day
<RyanB94> thank you see you soon.
<RyanB94> @ChanServ
<RyanB94> Is anybody there?
<OvenWerks> where is there?
<RyanB94> here, I said
<RyanB94> Hi OvenWerks
<RyanB94> I have a question
<OvenWerks> Ask first :)
<RyanB94> Do I need to use private drivers to have a nice performance with the programs like KDENLive or Pitivi?
<aleb> What do you mean private drivers?
<krytarik> Proprietary.
<jedi__> hello
<RyanB94> thank you guys
<RyanB94> Linux Forever
<OvenWerks> sorry guys I got called away after I got started...
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-24
<sirix> and... happy thanksgiving...:)
<bobbyF> Hi. Having trouble with audio (and recording) in ubuntu studio 16.04 with on-board sound card. Anyone available to help troubleshoot?
<bobbyF> #/HELP
<bobbyF> oops. my bad.
<bobbyF> Anyone here to help troubleshoot an audio problem?
<MoBeats> happy leet o'clock
<danwe> hello there, Im searching for a utility/software that can upload midi files to an ancient yamaha symthesizer via midi. anyone knows this kind of software?
<MoBeats> you mean like a sysex dump danwe?
<danwe> MoBeats yes, i believe so
<MoBeats> you could try using qtractor danwe
<danwe> Thanks MoBeats - do you know how?
<MoBeats> haven't personally done it, I only heard that qtractor has support for sending sysex dumps
<danwe> yes, looks like the export will work on controlles - Thanks
<MoBeats> np
<edwinjdk> hola
<edwinjdk> necesito ayuda
<`{^v^}> holy handbaskets! The Detroit Lyons won on thanksgiving for once
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-25
<studio-user463> Hello everybody
<studio-user463> I'm new here
<studio-user463> Someone is online?
<studio-user463> This chat is dead, I'll be back soon.
<yorwos> hi all
<yorwos> i was just thinking to reinstall ubuntu studio 14.04 , instead of 16.04 im using atm , due to my hardware being kind old. Im using this pc for audio recording (ardour) and gaming on browsers mostly. my audio card is a firewire one , maudio profire 610 , i dont think the newest kernels are benefiting my system somehow ... full specs : quad duo core q9450 or something, p45 chipset, amd 5770 , 8gb ram
<studio-user418> dose
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-26
<studio-user308-g> hello everyone
<studio-user308-g> i need some help with a fresh installation of ubuntu studio
<studio-user308-g> can someone help me?
<studio-user308-g> problems with audio (establishing connection to pulseaudio. Please wait.....)
<studio-user308-g> does anyone in here (in fact) or this is only many logins without a human?
<Guitarlayton> I am stumped.  I can see graphic evidence that sound is getting through to the DAW (Ardor 5 in Ubuntu Studio 16.10 but I get the following message along with a cannot connect to Jack Server message. 11:34:45.843 Logging started --- Sat Nov 26 11:34:45 2016 --- 11:34:47.891 Statistics reset. 11:34:48.216 ALSA connection change. 11:34:48.317 D-BUS: Service is available (org.jackaudio.service aka jackdbus). 11:34:48.617 D-BU
<OvenWerks> Guitarlayton: I think I need more info :)
<OvenWerks> can you run: cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh
<OvenWerks> and paste the output to pastbin.com and put the url here?
<Guitarlayton> OvenWerks hope this is what you require - http://pastebin.com/6mrEqR9s
<OvenWerks> Jack is not running.
<OvenWerks> I think you would want to use the FA101 for both input and output?
<OvenWerks> qjackctl needs to be setup to do that with settings.
<Guitarlayton> are you able to step me through it?
<OvenWerks> I will try :)  It looks like qjackctl is already running, so open the settings pannel
<Guitarlayton> settings on Qjackt or some other system perameter?
<Guitarlayton> done
<OvenWerks> settings in qjackctl
<Guitarlayton> I'm with ya
<OvenWerks> Right in the middle there is an interface box with a drop down
<Guitarlayton> I see it
<OvenWerks> So click on that and find hw:FA101 and select that.
<Guitarlayton> set to hw:FA101
<OvenWerks>  set sample rate to 48000, frames to 1024, periods to 2 and then hit OK at the bottom
<Guitarlayton> OK is greyed out
<OvenWerks> So did any of the settings actually change or did I give you the settings you already had?
<OvenWerks> If I gave you the settings you already had then you can hit cancel instead
<Guitarlayton> no the settings changed I ws at 44.1 and 512K and 3
<OvenWerks> Thats odd.
<Guitarlayton> what about MIDI driver selection?
<OvenWerks> none
<OvenWerks>  driver ALSA
<Guitarlayton> all set to these settings but 'OK' still grey
<OvenWerks> Have you set any of the settings on any other tab?
<Guitarlayton> I'll check, I am sure there are finger problems all over the place!
<Guitarlayton> Not that I can obviously tell.  Is there a reset to default setting?
<OvenWerks> if you have not gone to other tabs before there should be no changes.
<Guitarlayton> is it possible that jack is corrupt?
<OvenWerks> Does clicking on the realtime check box make any difference?
<OvenWerks> qjackctl is a separate application from jackd
<Guitarlayton> thanks trying to sort all this out
<Guitarlayton> trying real time
<OvenWerks> back in a minute...
<Guitarlayton> should I try saving the config under a new name?
<Guitarlayton> umkay
<OvenWerks> no
<OvenWerks> sticking with default is best.
<OvenWerks> presetname should be (default), Advanced-> Name should be (default)
<Guitarlayton> they both are now
<OvenWerks> is ok still greyed out?
<Guitarlayton> yes
<OvenWerks> maybe lets start over.... hit cancel on the setup window. and exit qjackctl
<Guitarlayton> apply changes - yes?
<OvenWerks> yes
<OvenWerks> restart qjackctl
<OvenWerks> There is a green triangle that says start, click that.
<Guitarlayton> I restarted Qjackt and it gave me this error message 'Efor-JACK Audio Cinnection Kit' in a dialogue box "D-BUS: JACK server could not be started . . . . sorry"   'cancel (button)'
<OvenWerks> in a terminal type jack_control status
<Guitarlayton> I hit cancel and a new Error: Jack Audio Connection Kit- "Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Unable to connect to server. Please check the messages window for more info." 'cancel button'
<OvenWerks> under the green triangle is another button that should open the messages window.
<Guitarlayton> got it
<Guitarlayton> have copied the message do you want me to post it on pastebin?
<OvenWerks> sure
<Guitarlayton> http://pastebin.com/vBWE5ynn
<OvenWerks> Ok, lets really just start over. It was trying to start the wrong device so far as I can tell. and some other things may be wonky.
<OvenWerks> so kill qjackctl
<OvenWerks> jack_control exit
<OvenWerks> rm /home/guitarlayton/.config/jack/conf.xml
<OvenWerks> rm /home/guitarlayton/.config/rncbc.org/QjackCtl.conf
<Guitarlayton> do you want me to run this in Xterm?
<OvenWerks> yes to all
<Guitarlayton> output rom xterm - "guitarlayton@guitarlayton-MP061:/tmp$ jack control exit The program 'jack' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt install jack"
<Guitarlayton> do I need to be in a different directory?
<OvenWerks> no, it is jack_control exit
<OvenWerks> note the underline between jack and control
<Guitarlayton> lots o writing going on
<Guitarlayton> looks like jack loaded
<OvenWerks> that doesn't make sense
<OvenWerks> the exit shouod make it stop.
<OvenWerks> *should
<OvenWerks> anyway, if you type in ps x
<OvenWerks> do you see anything with jack init (jackd, jackdbus, qjackctl)
<Guitarlayton> I typed ps x but saw nothing alluding to Jack in the output in xterm
<OvenWerks> cool, good
<OvenWerks> try the two rm lines above
<OvenWerks> rm /home/guitarlayton/.config/jack/conf.xml
<OvenWerks> rm /home/guitarlayton/.config/rncbc.org/QjackCtl.conf
<OvenWerks> They shouod say not found
<OvenWerks> or nothing
<OvenWerks> Then start qjackctl again.
<Guitarlayton> no such file or directory
<Guitarlayton> starting
<OvenWerks> in qjackctl open settings
<Guitarlayton> setup?
<OvenWerks> right. setup
<Guitarlayton> there , no error message this time
<OvenWerks> change only the Interface to the audio you want to use
<Guitarlayton> can you be a little more specific please?  are you referring to 'connections'
<OvenWerks> I was talking about setup, but I guess you are beyond that already :)
<OvenWerks> if you open connections you should see system inoputs and playback
<Guitarlayton> oh no still in Setup
<OvenWerks> good
<Guitarlayton> where do I find the audio on the set up tab
<OvenWerks> in setup there should be an interfaces box in the middle with hw:<something>
<OvenWerks> what does that say?
<Guitarlayton> (deault)
<Guitarlayton> default
<OvenWerks> Change that to one of hw:Intel for internal audio or hw:FA101 for the EDIROL
<OvenWerks> default will be the i37 which seems to have to input or outputs on it.
<OvenWerks> ... no inputs or outputs
<OvenWerks> then select OK on the bottom of the window
<Guitarlayton> sorry to be so anal but there are 2 xchoces for the FA101 does it matter which one I select?
<OvenWerks> I would select the hw:FA101 over hw:FA101,0 or hw:FA101,0,0
<OvenWerks> Though they should be the same
<Guitarlayton> done
<OvenWerks> OK works now?
<OvenWerks> You should have hit OK and the setup window goes away
<OvenWerks> then hit start
<OvenWerks> (with the green triangle)
<Guitarlayton> everything seems to be working.  many, many thanks OvenWerks
<OvenWerks> No problem.
<Guitarlayton> late dude
<OvenWerks> o/
<studio-user368> boa tarde
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-27
<studio-user709> i have dual boot windows and ubuntu studio. Today morning i click disc checking in windows and now neither i can access windows from boot screen(its showing, but if i click its restarting) nor can i access it from ubuntu. its showing some error.
<studio-user709> Failed to mount "919 GB Volume"
<studio-user709> Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/ubuntu-studio/9A4E27484E271D0F: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=999,gid=999" "/dev/sda2" "/media/ubuntu-studio/9A4E27484E271D0F"' exited with non-zero exit status 13: MFT is corrupt, cannot read its unmapped extent record 216934 Note : chkdsk cannot fix this, try ntfsfix Inode is corrupt (0): Input/output error Failed to load runlist for $MFT/$DATA. h
<studio-user709> tsis is the error message thats coming when trying to mount from ubuntu
<cfhowlett> studio-user709, if windows did an abnormal shut down, it will not act right until you reboot it.
<studio-user709> i gave disc checking in windows 7 and it aasked for sheduling and i go for next start. Then rebooted and windows now showing in grub scrren but when clicking on it, it does not show up rather system restarts nd same thing comes up
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-20
<studio-user828> https://unixmold.blogspot.md/search?q=linux - how to install linux for Snap
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-21
<studio-user631> Hi. I just installed ubuntu studio 17.10 on a core 2 duo machine and noticed the interface is very laggy. I neither had the problem with ubuntu 17.10 nor with kxstudio 14.04 (which also has a low latency kernel). Any hints what I can do about that?
<skinux> How come UbuntuStudio doesn't come with all the Audio/Video/Graphics softwares anymore?
<skinux> What happened to the audio/video/graphics softwares that used to be installed out-of-the-box?
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-22
<Guest76190> hello?
<Guest76190> is this where i get support for ubuntu studio problems?
<OvenWerks> people go away so quick... sigh
<EDinNY> I upgraded LTS to the latest, but I am missing apps from the menu.  I created a new user, and they ARE there.  What can I delete from my original ~/ directory to have the menu rebuilt?
<Unit193> Generally speaking you'll likely find what you need in ~/.local/share/applications or so.
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-24
<cuppy> Hi, all and happy thanksgiving to those in the US. I'm running Ubuntu 16.04.3, and I'm interested in folding Ubuntu Studio into it. Could someone please point me to the best resource for my endeavor?
<Unit193> There's the different metapackages depending on what you'd like to do.
<cuppy> Unit193, I'm looking for production without MIDI. Hydrogen, Yoshimi, and Ardour are interesting
<cuppy> There was (probably still is) a setup by propellorheads that most fit my needs way back
<cuppy> Trying to remember the name of it
<cuppy> Reason.
<OvenWerks> cuppy: so audio, I think you need two metas and I would suggest ubuntustudio-controls as well because jackd often gets installed incorrectly. ubuntustudio-audio and ubuntustudio-core-audio are the metas
<OvenWerks> cuppy: if you don't need low latency you might try just installing Ardour and run it with alsa as a backend
<OvenWerks> then check for packages with lv2 in them as they will be the plugins you probably want
<cuppy> OvenWerks, thank you - you've been helpful. I have an issue: I'm having trouble putting into context "then check for packages with lv2 in them"
<OvenWerks> in whatever software installation program you use search for lv2. That will help you find the plugins.
<cuppy> OvenWerks, ah. Thanks!
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio-audio comes with some already though. you only need to do that if you are just installing Ardour
<cuppy> Ah. Yep I'm going with the meta
<cuppy> s
<OvenWerks> I am not sure what version of ardour goes with 1604, the latest is 5.12
<cuppy> For anyone following along, the package name is instead ubuntustudio-audio-core. Don't discount OvenWerks - it's just a simple mistake :)
<OvenWerks> :)
<cuppy> Welp. I installed ubuntustudio-audio-core, ubuntustudio-audio, and ubuntustudio-controls, and now I can't play video such as Youtube and Facebook. :) I'm not surprised - installing a huge amount of packages tends to break things. Any ideas, though?
<OvenWerks> cuppy: try killall -9 jackd jackdbus
<cuppy> OvenWerks, interestingly, no processes found for either
<OvenWerks> Hmm, not so sure then. Normally those apps would use pulseaudio which should be still working
<OvenWerks> to restart pulse you can try pulaeaudio -k
<cuppy> OvenWerks, it's all good. I'm not over here going, "You broke it! Fix it!"
<OvenWerks> bad spelling ...pulseaudio -k
<cuppy> OvenWerks, hey that worked! Thanks!
<OvenWerks> In my case, I use pavucontrol to turn all the audio devices off, then use qjackctl to run jackdbus from the begining of the session
<OvenWerks> pulse then creates a bridge to jack and everything goes through jack
<OvenWerks> In other words I use pulse as a front end for jack
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-26
<simplehuman> Im new to online chat, but in desperation am looking for help
<simplehuman> I have 2 canon printers that I cannot get to communicate with ubuntustudio.  Connects via usb
<simplehuman> Hi,
<simplehuman> quit
<studio-user950> Hola, buenas noches
<studio-user950> Is the Ubuntu Studio ok for music Hi-fi?
<INRatnikov> Holla all
<studio-user468> where can i go to get help setting up obs
<studio-user468> it won't work with my current hardware
#ubuntustudio 2018-11-20
<HydroPulsar> Hey
<HydroPulsar> Hello
<HydroPulsar> Someone here I nee dhelp
<HydroPulsar> need help*
<HydroPulsar> hey guus
<HydroPulsar> guys*
#ubuntustudio 2018-11-22
<fenix_studios> Hello world!
<studio-user547> ich bins dein traummann
<studio-user248> schachmutta
<studio-user248> !
<marco__> schachmutta ran ans werk!
#ubuntustudio 2018-11-23
<Azukawa> Hello friends!
<Azukawa> so i had a weird accident. I downloaded the 1.2 beta of lmms, and wanted to get it in to my launcher/startmenu with the rest of my audio software. so i watch this tutorial on youtube that tells me to download a software called menulibre. i follow the tutorial, get the 1.2 beta into my launch menu.
<Azukawa> But now all my other audio software have completely disappeared. Ardour, Audacity, everything. I cant find them even with Search
<Azukawa> only thing that suggest they still exist is the fact that when i go to the appstore/software store, it says that those software are allready installed
<Azukawa> any ideas how the hell i can get them back and what happened to them
<Azukawa> please help if you have any idea how. Or if you have any idea where i should look for help
<Azukawa> ok its a bug related to using menu libre on ubuntu studio
<Azukawa> fixed it with a app called alacarte
<Azukawa> note: do NOT use menulibre with ubuntu studio!
<OvenWerks> don't use menulibre with anything... it is (in my opinion) broken and breaks XDG compatability. Alacarte is slightly better, but also effectively broken because gnome/gtk desktops use a broken menu config file. :P
<OvenWerks> of course gnome is working as hard as they can to remove as much functionallity as they can so one may as well use their phone for everything....
<OvenWerks> end rant...
#ubuntustudio 2018-11-24
<lwh_> I am trying to use OnlineAccounts to access Google Drive. Gnome is no longer available. I tried installing online-accounts, but is crashes when starting gnome-control-center. What is the correct way to get online-accounts
<lwh_> Using 18.10
<studio-user036> Hoi
<studio-user036> I need some help.
<studio-user036> qjackctl gives me this Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Server communication error. Please check the messages window for more info. Cannot read socket fd = 27 err = Success CheckRes error JackSocketClientChannel read fail Cannot open qjackctl client JackShmReadWritePtr1::~JackShmReadWritePtr1 - Init not done for -1, skipping unlock JackShmReadWritePtr::~JackShmReadWritePtr - Ini
<studio-user_Fabi> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu Studio and I need some help. I already read the documentation but I could not get my audio interface to work. I bought the Audient ID44 which is an USB 2 class compliant interface. I can hear the desktop sounds through the headphone monitor outputs of the interface but when I try to set up Jack and Guitarix I cant hear my guitar. There are no error messages from Jack or Guitarix.
<studio-user_Fabi> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu studio. Can somebody help me with setting up my audio interface? Already tried the methods in the documentation but still doesn't work. Thanks
<user851> :)
#ubuntustudio 2018-11-25
<studio-Rommy70> HELP
<studio-user283> Ubuntu 18.10 and vst. No dssi-vst, Festige ... Any suggestions?
<studio-user015> hi
<studio-user015> my name i sjefferson
<studio-user015> i need help
<studio-user015> support*
<studio-user015> i have an Asus Sound Card SE
<studio-user015> i connect it the output through SPDIF cable
<studio-user015> but i dont hear any sound
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-18
<Fab2B> Hi there, i'm lookin for a lil' help. I'm kinda new on Linux, i do a fresh install of Ubuntu Studio but i didn't have sound. i try too start "Jack_mixer" but i've got the message that Jack looks like not running. how can i fix it ? How re-install Jack package ? thx
<CostasM> Hi all, I have upgraded to the newer version 19.10 of ubuntu studio and I was wondering where can i find the default theme settings (I kept changing things and not sure what is what any more).
<CostasM> I think I am getting older as well, I was getting confused with the different settings, desktop, appearance, q5, etc. at least i found kdenlive uses the qt5 settings
<semitones> Hello, do you have a faq for setting up real time permissions?
<semitones> I'm getting an error message I don't understand asking me to remove custom settings
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-19
<nordnerd> Hey all. I'm having zero luck getting US to use my USB sound card, and there doesn't -seem- to be much out on the nets in the way of troubleshooting. Anyone with experience in this area that can lend a hand?
<nordnerd> For reference, the card is 'seen' in ALSA, JACK, and in at least some applications (like VCV Rack), yet I'm not able to get sound through it.
<veremitz> you probably need to get alsa to 'use' it, instead of something else. The default device can be set.. somewhere. I'm a bit rusty with alsa, since I switched ot pulse
<veremitz> pulse auto-switches for you! :/
<veremitz> (which is good *and* bad!)
<nordnerd> Ok. So when I did some fiddling with ALSA, I was able to set the USB device as the default (presumably, as it's the device that comes up with alsamixer), but still had no sound.
<nordnerd> Honestly I've been fiddling with so many settings trying to get this to work, I may have broken something pretty much anywhere along the chain.
<nordnerd> When I set the devices in the Ubuntu Studio Controls app to the internal ALC269VC card, I get sound out of the internal speakers though.
<nordnerd> Ok, awesome, I managed to get VCV to put sound out through JACK/USB
<nordnerd> Not to figure out how to get MIDI in
<nordnerd> Can't get it to show in the "MIDI" section of qjackctl and when I select it from ALSA in VCV Rack, VCV Rack crashes
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-20
<Cavern> Hello, I seem to have stuttering with my graphics. The thing is when I start my computer everything is fine but there is almost always a moment when stuttering appears as I watch a video (even in 480p) or even with basic waveform display in Mixxx! I did a glxinfo and my openGL is 1.4... Not really a ubuntustudio problem I'm aware since I had the
<Cavern> problem with Trisquel 8 as well but couldn't find answer on the web.
<Cavern> *seem=really do
<andee2233> Hello all, is this the right place to ask for tech support?
<OvenWerks> Yes for ubuntustudio specific questions
<andee2233> Of course. I'm having trouble getting my PCI firewire card to show up in the 1394 devices panel. It worked before, now I did a install of ubuntu studio on Kubuntu and it's gone, hence, I can't use my audio interface. :(
<andee2233> hwinfo sais this about my fw card
<andee2233>  Driver Info #0:    Driver Status: ohci1394 is not active    Driver Activation Cmd: "modprobe ohci1394"
<Eickmeyer> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<andee2233> ah, sorry, I remember now.
<OvenWerks> andee2233: FW is my least informed area just now :)
<andee2233> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TddVXWz2GW/
<andee2233> It's the new vs old firewire driver stack that's giving me trouble for the past week or so.
<OvenWerks> I have just gotten a FW interface... but the PCIe card I got to go with it does not show the device.
<andee2233> Same here, my interface is a Focusrite Saffire pro 14
<OvenWerks> that paste shows the pci card but no device.
<andee2233> If I plug in the interface or not, it's the same output in hwinfo
<OvenWerks> There are actually 3 FW stacks to play with. There is the oldest one the ffado one and the ALSA one. The Alsa one is enabled by default.
<andee2233> gscanbus shows this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5jxBSRG9kx/
<andee2233> I'm not sure how to check / change that.
<OvenWerks> I think if the ALSA fw module for the fw interface is being used then it desn't show up anywhere else.
<OvenWerks> but in my case I do not see a new ALSA device either
<OvenWerks> (using aplay -l)
<andee2233> https://imgur.com/a/gUe80yD
<andee2233> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/W647NX2crb/
<OvenWerks> Wow you are doing better than I am.
<andee2233> better but wrong :D
<OvenWerks> what does lsmod |grep fire
<OvenWerks> give?
<OvenWerks> (I get three lines
<andee2233> Same https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dDvQrMJYCT/
<OvenWerks> So ALSA has not found it and grabbed it.
<OvenWerks> ]When did it last work? (Ubuntu release, kernel?)
<andee2233> Latest kubuntu with ubuntu studio applied on it, latest lowlatency kernel. I'm not really sure what got it working, but it was showing up at some point in the 1394 devices panel .After trying to get my audio interface to get recognized as well, I must've done something and it gave some grub error, but the firewire card was present just before that.
<andee2233> Hardware wise it's all functional as it's been tested to work on Windows 7 and 10.
<OvenWerks> So it did work with kububtu 19.10?
<andee2233> Yes.
<OvenWerks> Ah, great to know. I am feeling better already. I will have to do some testing.
<andee2233> Recognized the fw card as it's actual chipset name and everything.
<andee2233> Now it just sais S400 linux firewire.
<andee2233> And apart from hwinfo, nothing seems to recognise the fw card.
<OvenWerks> So it could even be the low lat kernel (though I don't see how)
<andee2233> *confused*
<OvenWerks> me too
<OvenWerks> Like I said, firewire is completely new to me. I will install kubuntu and see if I can see anything on my setup. (or if I really do need to order another PCIe FW card)
<andee2233> That's very unlikely as these things are so old that they most probably have their drivers loaded on smart fridges nowadays.
<OvenWerks> It could have come borked... or the cable is. I will order a cheaper one (the last was with a TI chip) with a VIA chip (also supposed to work)
<andee2233> I got both, a VIA onboard and a TI on the PCI
<OvenWerks> A PCI card may be something for me to try as well.
<andee2233> The onboard one wouldn't work even in windows, anything I tried. I got the PCI one and it detected immediately in windows, got the focusrite program, ran it, worked, all good there, so at least I'm certain I'm not chasing my own tail by trying to software debug a hardware issue.
<OvenWerks> I do have one spare slot (and if I can get it to work I could remove one of the cards I have)
<OvenWerks> good.
<OvenWerks> Have you tried the generic kernel since installing Studio on top of kubuntu?
<andee2233> Nope, not sure how to do that.
<andee2233> I thought they get replaced. (disclaimer: I've last used ubuntu at version 7)
<OvenWerks> grub menu there is a sub menu two entries down that shows all kernels installed.
<OvenWerks> Or it may even show up as the second entry.
<andee2233> Right, so reboot, and boot on generic. Understood.
<OvenWerks> ya.
<andee2233> Be right back.
<OvenWerks> k
<andee2233> Back.
<andee2233> Still not showing up in generic kernel.
<OvenWerks> so maybe someother difference from k to studio.
<andee2233> The one last thing I didn't try is actually installing ubuntu studio clean and see if the problem persists. :-?
<andee2233> Just KX studio and I've applied the package to kubuntu
<Eickmeyer> !kxstudio
<ubottu> KXStudio is an Ubuntu-based operating system and a repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. Development is on hiatus until late-2019 as of this writing.  It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is discouraged. Support in #kxstudio.
<OvenWerks> kx studio is another beast all together
<andee2233> Aw.
<Eickmeyer> andee2233: If at any point KXStudio has touched your installation, you need to seek support in #kxstudio. We can't support ith here.
<OvenWerks> Cadence does weird wild and even wonderful things... but I do not know them.
<andee2233> It's been formated since. 4 - 5 days ago.
<andee2233> So nothing of Kx studio is present anymore.
<Eickmeyer> andee2233: Did you keep your home folder?
<andee2233> Nope. Total wipe on each install.
<Eickmeyer> OK, then you're good.
 * Eickmeyer heads back to lurking
<OvenWerks> so it worked on the last kxstudio (14.04). Did it actually work on kubuntu 19.10 before adding the Studio metas?
<andee2233> It worked after adding the studio metas.
<andee2233> I've been kicking myself for 3 days for not logging everything I did to get it to run.
<OvenWerks> (I am on Studio 18.04 so not up to date at all)
<andee2233> Should I try uninstalling alsa and maybe blacklisting snd_dice?
<OvenWerks> I am basically out of answers.
<OvenWerks> If snd_dice is not being loaded now, then blaclisting or removing it will not make a difference
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-23
<studiobot> devachavan was added by: devachavan
<studiobot> <devachavan> Is Ubuntu studio is best for audio editing and mixing ????
<larsih> hi, qjackctl should work pretty much out of the box with ubuntu-studio, right?  Mine refuces to start.  I think it's because i did an upgrade from ubuntu studio 19.04 to 19.10
<Treskjeg> qjackctl may not be set to use the correct audio hardware by default. For mine, I have to set up a profile and tweak the settings for my situation to get it to start. Otherwise, it will attempt to run using defaults, which can make the JACK server crash in some cases.
<larsih> right, I'm hoping I don't have to reinstall ubuntu studio to get things working...  I've sorta "moved into" this install as my main pc.
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-24
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls | larsih
<ubottu> larsih: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<Eickmeyer> We no longer support controlling Jack with qjackctl.
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome to do it, but we won't support it.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @devachavan [Is Ubuntu studio is best for audio editing and mixing ????], That's a really subjective question. Use what works best for you. In my opinion, the answer is yes (I'm biased), but those questions aren't really appropriate for a support channel.
